# DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for December and January 2WWers

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

thinkpositive,28 Nov,IVF, 
Jo1983,28 Nov,IVF, 
vicky chappell,28 Nov,IVF, 
SuziHall,28 Nov,, 
hanadiz,28 Nov,ICSI, 
Cath34,28 Nov,FET, 
Jade_T,29 Nov,IVF, 
Chocolate Button,29 Nov,ICSI, 
the2mummies,29 Nov,
loubey31,29 Nov,ICSI, 
littleblackdress,29 Nov,IUI,
LaylaB,30 Nov,IVF, 
cheriecherry,30 Nov,IVF
Helenmegan,Nov,IUI
swanlady2000,1 Dec,ICSI, 
JHB,1 Dec,, 
JenBow,1 Dec,ICSI, 
kmcg,1 Dec,IVF, 
nicki_noodle,1 Dec,, 
xSpecialKx,2 Dec,IVF, 
Pammy24,2 Dec,ICSI
FazWorld,2 Dec,ICSI, 
CJSKY,2 Dec,IVF, 
x Jennie x,3 Dec,, 
fuzzybear,4 Dec,ICSI, 
SamJ,4 Dec,IVF, 
JemJem,4 Dec,ICSI, 
Tessie*,5 Dec,ICSI, 
boots00,5 Dec,IVF, 
Losing my grip,5 Dec,IVF, 
rose08,6 Dec,IUI, 
PamLS,6 Dec,IVF, 
cathogan,6 Dec,IVF, 
Twinmummy,6 Dec,IVF, 
Little1,7 Dec,IVF, 
as220375,7 Dec,IVF, 
MARTEEN,8 Dec,FET, 
Diane72,10 Dec,ICSI, 
dreamermel,10 Dec,ICSI, 
Dana74,10 Dec,ICSI, 
latestarter,11 Dec,ICSI, 
Dona-Marie,12 Dec,IUI, 
lyndalou,12 Dec,FET, 
Happiness07,12 Dec,ICSI, 
Dukey2,12 Dec,IVF, 
berry55,13 Dec,ICSI, 
DK,15 Dec,, 
gizmo123,15 Dec,IVF, 
kaz1418,15 Dec,ICSI, 
deliadoll,16 Dec,IUI
sr08,16 Dec,IVF, 
Pea!,16 Dec,, 
wizard,18 Dec,IUI, 
rshort,18 Dec,ICSI, 
londonlottie,18 Dec,IVF, 
zanne..,18 Dec,, 
warbabe,19 Dec,IUI, 
Natalie.e,19 Dec,ICSI, 
joscrivs,19 Dec,ICSI, 
Mrs Wally,19 Dec,ICSI, 
alipali88,19 Dec,, 
Karen26,19 Dec,IVF, 
DeeDee32,22 Dec,, 
em31178,23 Dec,ICSI, 
crazychic,24 Dec,IVF, 
annie hope,25 Dec,ICSI, 
Dawny M,26 Dec,IUI, 
Tegan,28 Dec,ICSI
Leaf,29 Dec,IVF, 
Xmasluck?,29 Dec,IVF, 
sammysmiles,30 Dec,IUI, 
Honeywitch,31 Dec,IUI, 
danalm,31 Dec,ICSI, 
topaz7,3 Jan,ICSI, 
jessamine,3 Jan,IVF, 
gerbera,4 Jan,IVF, 




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

Firstly a big sorry for not being around for a few days. I had some computer problems and it finally gave up but thanks to DH i'm online again......just sorry there is a lot of bad news 

*Chocolate Button, Hanadiz, Lisa, Vicky, Cath, Suzi, Emma, Sarah, Kitty and Nicki* ~ just the biggest hugs....i'm so so sorry for all your news 

*K* ~ i hope it turns around for you hun  

*Jen* ~ i'd definately test again tomorrow hun......lots of luck  

*Jem* ~ lots of people have had spotting that late especially if it's brown......everything crossed for you  

*Hi CJSKY, Boots, Pam and Diane* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you    

Much luck for everyone testing tomorrow       

*Layla and Jo* ~ congratulations.......really so pleased for you both 

Take care everyone,

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Pammy24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello again everyone..... been checking in daily...
   to you all with the horrid BFN 's 
and congrats to the BFP's. .

My weekend has been quite stressful.. been having defo AF pains and brown cm/spotting since thurs last week, been wearing a ST since and on knickerwatch all the time . Have also developed sinusitus and been in terrible pain all weekend (never had it before) and unable to take any decongestants.(apparently they make ur uterus contract?)
have spent most of weekend curled up in a ball   . my DH doesn't know what to do with me.

my OTD is tomorrow but decided to test today and came back with a positive result? was so not expecting that!! and had mentally resigned myself to the fact it defo hadn't worked ( i even had a large glass of  red wine on saturday night - OMG how bad do i feel - i was just feeling so sorry for myself) I don't mean to sound pessimistic but i honestly, truely do not believe these cramps and spotting can be anything other than AF on its way?? 
Would progesterone pessaries stop the AF from arriving for this long take 2 a day??

Maybe JEMJEM this may give u a little hope  
good luck  SPECIAL K sound like you having a stressful time also

keep you posted

Pammy xx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello everybody - I wonder if anyone can help me ? im on day 9 or 10 after my eggs transfer and have been feeling really bloated and moody (typical AF signs) but today i am on day 31 of my cycle and still no AF shows so im a bit confused really. I havent a clue when my AF should be due cause im normally every 28 days but last month was 31 after the burserelin slowed it down bit. 

Has anyone had this bloatedness etc and gone on to have BFP  any responses would be gratefully received !!

Congrats to all those have have got   and lots of      for thosewho have not been so fortunate XXXX


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone

*LizzyB* , my test date is on Dec 6th in case you wanted it for the list, its nice being on a list 

*Twinmummy* sorry cant really help you, but it does seem like lots of people get such a massive variety of symptoms and go on to get BFP and BFN so I dont think really you can every tell what is going to happen. The Progesterone I think messes us all around, so I def dont think it means AF is on the way, people seem to get AF pains and get BFP all the time       

*Pammy*    congratulations   about the sinusitis, I have a chest infection and cant take anything either as all the cough medicines are not allowed , the joys of pregnancy eh, long may it last   (well 9 months anyway  )

*Jenbow* I have been answering you on another thread, am    for a BIG BFP for you tommorow with your amoury of tests          

*Kirsty*    for a BFP for you tommorow, when was your test date meant to be?

*Faz* have answered you on the Lister thread am     for a BFP for you   

*JemJem* dont give up yet, AF has not arrived yet, lots of people get spotting all the way thru and I know one person was told that the cyclogest pessaries can cause aggrivation to the cervix and cause bleeding, are you using them?      

*Nicki-noodle* I am so sorry hunny    

*Diane* thanks for the advice, I am 9 days post EC, so only another 5 to go, it seems to never come around does it, are you back at work or resting?? my test date is 6th December when is yours??

   to everyone else   

Pam


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi  everyone!!

I hope you all don't mind me joining you all here. U had ET yesterday. Had 1 blast transfered... so now I'm on day 6 of 2ww! Test date is 10th of dec. I have mild/moderate ohss.

Has any1 got advice for me on what to do on 2ww? should  stay in bed? are u guys living ur normal lifes? i went to acupuncture last night, so i was seeing in car for a while and i walked a short distance do u think thats OK?? Every time I'm lying down i get paranoid as i have to use stomach muscles ro get up! what should i do hellppp!!!

lots of luck tp u all

berry xxx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Dear all,
Thanks for all the support and hope - I'm completely confused now.

The bleeding is minimal, thin and watery brown, but is turning the progesterone suppository "goo" pinky beige - I'm so sorry for TMI.

My doctor suggested a HPT but it came back negative, although it wasn't my first wee of the day (again, sorry for TMI).

Surely this is way too late for implantation bleeding and by now I (day 15) a urine test should show up??

Sorry for the "me" post.

Jem

P.S. CONGRATULATIONS to Pam - you must be thrilled, babe.


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning all
Big congrats to Pammy.
Berry, hello and welcome - congrats on your blast! everyone's different, but I took it easy for a few days after ET then when back to work and pretty much carried on as normal.

Well...me...I did another clearblue non-digital this morning and there is still a really faint cross, although perhaps a teeny bit darker than yesterday...then did a clearblue digital and it came up...not pregnant.

going to have to go for a blood test today, don't think we can wait another whole day...although I am still enjoying having a bit of hope to cling to, it still feels like a long shot.

Anyway lots of luck to those testing the next couple of days xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Jenbow* a cross is a cross however faint, I would say you a pregnant , its only going to be really faint at this point.

*Berry* I was told after ET to continue life as normal, so I did. I left the hospital walked to the station and went and spent the day with friends playing with their 3 year old and the following day as it was my last in London (I am a satellite patient) I walked to the station (20 mins) walked round London Dungeons for 2 hours (didnt go on the ride pregnant women cant go on ), got a train to Leicester Square and wondered around chinatown, Soho and Piccadily Circus for 3 hours before training it back .

The only thing that is worrying me is since I got home I have kept lifting up my puppy for a cuddle, and have just realised my 'baby' weighs 10kg now  hope I have not done any damage . Thats the same as a baby though and people have to pick up their toddlers all the time so hope its OK

Pam


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

HI Ladies

BFN for me this morning and AF about to start.

Good luck to those testing soon

Fazworld


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Faz,  

Jenbow, I know I couldn't hack the uncertainty either last time which is why I paid extra to get the quantitative HCG. Tell them you want the quantitative rather than qualitative HCG as you want to know your HCG number.

Jem, are you private or NHS? If private you could also get a quantitative HCG. I know the NHS is less likely to give one, so if this is the case all I can say is maybe try the HPT again first thing tomorrow. Also I believe the 'first response' tests are more sensitive. Uncertainty is horrible.

Pam, Berry, I think different clinics make different recommendations. At ARGC they recommend you stay in bed/hang  around the house the first couple of days and then try stay rested/not put yourslef under stress for the first week. Mr T said I should take the week off work so I have compromised and am off work until Wed. on annual leave and then working from home Thurs/Fri to avoid the couple of hours drive around the M25 each day (if I worked  10 mins. away I'd probably feel differently). Berry, i wouldn't worry about short walks though.

Pam, my test date is 10th Dec, which will be day 15 post EC so a day later than many clinics

Berry, Hi! Glad to see you over here   

All you people with colds, I had an awful one last week   where I couldn't breathe through my nose. Put very hot water in you bathroom sink and a towel over your head. It takes about 5 mins. of inhaling the steam to really help but it gave me alot of relief when I couldn't stand being unable to breathe anymore. My DH now has it, and is having a hard time getting sympathy from me as he sits there with his sinex, beechams, strepsils etc. etc.!  

Pammy 24, sound like a    is in order! AF symptoms, progesterone symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms really are indistinguishable. Although there is no harm in keeping yourself balanced and prepared until the first scan, taking each step as it comes. But it really does sound like the first hurdle is done.

Twinmummy, I felt very bloated in my last two cycles that ended in BFPs (but unfortunately miscarried later). 

SpecialK did you re-test?  

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

Jenbow really hope it's a BFP for you...

I am on my 2ww, had ET on 22nd Nov, IM in Barcelona tell me to test on 8 Dec!! but no way im waiting that long, I will test on Friday (or maybe Thursday if I can't wait that long), this 2ww is actually torture, it's my 5th go 2 IUI and 3 ICSI (this one with a DE). keeping my fingers and all crossed and keeping very positive.... 

Best of luck to you all, and here's praying for some more BFP's here!!

Boots xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,

had blood taken yesterday at hospital and Dr Thong wants 2 see me 2 morrow morning. Something to do with my blood being thick and its not getting any better. I'm really worried about it all. I know its not doing my wee embryo any good.  any advice?? 

berry xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Berry,

Don't worry about this, lots of women have it. I can't remember are you already on clexane & aspirin? If you are they'll probably up your clexane dose. If not they'll probably start you on clexane and aspirin.

I am currently on 2 x 20mg clexane per day (am, pm) and 75mg aspirin to thin the blood and on my first cycle they increased my dose.

Boots, wishing you lots of luck  

Diane


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Diane72,

I'm on 20mg clexane per day. I feel that my stomach is not as bloated.. but yesterday i also felt this and i was told that my ovaries were slightly bigger!!   I'm finding this all so stressful now! I just want my healthy BFP  


XXXX


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Faz* I am so sorry hunny    I was so    for another Lister BFP for you , at least you have your 2 little ones to move forward with 

*Diane* I would never be able to wait that extra day  do you think you will test earlier knowing that most clinics would have?. Hope I havnt done any harm by all my walking, I am resting now as I am ill, better late than never 

*Berry* dont worry, I am sure its fine, as Diane said they will just up your clexane dose probably 

Pam


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Berry, don't   , your still on only half the clexane dose I am and my clinic prescribe that routinely to people who have had previous failed rounds. The first round my am dose they increased to 40mg (you don't need to do it twice they just have a different needle that has a higher dose). So if they don't suggest increasing your dose proactively (which I think they probably will) you could just tell them you have a friend at ARGC in London who is taking clexane 20 twice a day and ask if you should you try the same.     Keep drinking water in small amounts regularly. They say if you drink it in one session you don't retain it as well as if you just a have a few sips consistently throughout the day. 

PamLS, I might test on Day 14 but I will take any result I get with a pinch of salt as I know at that stage your so close to the threshold that HPTs are not very reliable, I always feel the HCG blood test is the 'definitive' test. Re: walking I think all clinics give different advice so who knows what the truth is, but certainly no harm in you taking it easy   

D x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, just back from Clinic and can't believe it but we found our selves squinting at a line AGAIN, this time with the nurse!  She did a blood test, and said she would give us some initial results after 15 mins and then depending on those results, we'd get some more detail later today.

So after 15 mins, she showed us how a reeeeeallly faint line came up (was even fainter that the pee stick one).  She said it is unlikely this is going to be good news, as the levels must be so low that maybe something happened but now has stopped.....I am still a bit confused why the line on the HPT was darker today than yesterday.

Having a good   and prepared for worse, but she's calling back at 5pm with more detailed results.  She said the initial blood test picks up levels over 10 of HCG and the more detailed one will tell us the exact level.  She said if not over 25 is not good sign.

So still waiting, but slowly coming to terms with BFN xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

to all 

Sorry for not posting not been good all weekend been cramping since basting on friday and some how ive caught a    COLD  been sleepin most of the weekend which i supose is good has its kept my mind of the 2ww


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Diane72- Is it better to retain the water or not?, i thought it was better if most of it was coming back out.


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all

again sorry to all BFN's - I know how you feel, JenBow it really messes with your head doesnt it   

I tested again this morning which was otd, used digital test and imediately it said not pregnant...............gutted again.

Couldnt face calling clinic with result so dh called and they said pee sticks are very accurate so it is unlikely that I am pg but as af not arrived and they would have expected it to arrive today if not pg, I have to go in for blood test on saturday morning. 

But I am still having mega pain when doing "number 2" - anyone any idea why its still sore? My back is also aching, but then I just so scunnered that everything aching - including my heart........................

Why does life have to be soooooooo cruel. There are people out there having kids who dont want them, abuse them etc and we are desperate to have a baby and would all be wonderful loving mums, but cant...... its just so unfair. You can prob tell I angry and upset and just so heartbroken - was looking forward to the best Christmas ever and now its going to be torture   

Hope everyone else is ok and bearing up    

Kirsty x x x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

*sigh* my levels came back as 5....the nurse said anything under 3 is negative and 4-25 is not high enough for a viable pregnancy, so 99% sure is BFN.  She said I can go back for another test on Thurs or Fri if no AF.

Do I hold the record for the lowest HCG levels?!  Hoping AF will show up soon, need to have a HOT bath with a large glass of wine and perhaps some shellfish on the side....and while i have a 1% chance can't quite bring myself too.

Anyway, wanted to say a massive thanks to everyone who has supported me on this thread, and lots of luck to everyone. I'm not going to give up hope - I have had a lovely time being Pupo and will be having another bash at this in the new year.

lots of love Jenbow xxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

JenBow

I am in exactly the same boat as you - I am desperate for a HOT bath as back so sore but as long as there is a minute chance- I wont LOL

I am      that your levels are through the roof later in the week chick x x 

take care   

Kirsty x x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Kirsty & Jenbow*

I am so sorry      , Jen    for your 1% chance and Kirsty, until AF arrives its not over   . Hope you both OK, pre xmas cycles have the potential for the best and worse xmas, and Jen, I feel like AF arriving so if so, may see you in the Lister w/room and end up being cycle buddies in March   

Pam


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Fazworld* ~ i'm really sorry hun......take good care of yourself 

*Kirsty* ~ many hugs to you.......have you asked your clinic about the pain? 

*Jenbow* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun 

Thanks *Pam*.......i've updated the list for you 

Hi *Diane* ~ hope your cold is better now......i hate being stuffed up!!

*Boots* ~ not that I encourage testing early but wow your clinic make you wait a long time!!

*Jem* ~ i'd hold out and test again in a couple of days hun....good luck  

Hi *Berry* ~ welcome to the thread. I think as long as you take it easy you'll be fine to carry on fairly normally. Good luck for tomorrow  

*Dona-Marie* ~ hope you feel better soon 

*Pammy* ~ wow, great news....how was your test today?

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

I am going to call them tomorrow - I want strong enough to call them myself this morning with result so dh called - asked him to mention pain - but typical man - DIDNT LOL

thanks for support

K x x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

JenBow, how frustrating  ; sending you lots of   to keep you going.

Kirsty, you too    You definitely should call about the pain, its better to be safe than sorry

Berry, sorry 'retain' is probably the wrong word to use, you want the water to be providing its purpose which is to 'hydrate' you before it goes back out, but you should be visiting the loo.

Dona-Marie do get lots of sleep, keep up the fluids and a head over a hot sink with a towel over your head works wonders for 'unblocking'.

Lizzy, thanks for the thoughts my cold has thankfully left me now. DH now has it and of course he claims his is 'much worse' than mine was depite all the symptom relief medication-funny that  

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ladies - can I join you. I've been a 'watcher' for the last week or two and can I just say a huge sorry to all of you who have got a BFN. There seem to be a few of you in the last few days. At least you will be all be there for one another. That is the one thing that I find is so important and you certainly get all the support you need on this site. 

Just a bit of history about me. This is my 1st IVF although I have had 2 unsuccessful IUI cycles. I am currently on day 13 after egg collection. But my clinic test only test on day 17 post egg transfer - so ive got a few days left yet.

I had a bit of a tough time with my e/c but 'm starting to feel a bit better. I'm just getting really anxious about my 2ww now.

If anyone wants to read my diary thread then i have one on the IVF board.

God luck to all of you having treatment or testing in the next few days. My fingers are tightly crossed for you all.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

As220375,

Welcome! I reckon we should give you an easier nickname     with the next few days    

Diane x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm having slight cramps this morning... is that normal


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Berry, 

yes people get cramps, twinges, small shooting pains. As long as it is not so severe that you think it may be ohss (which you should phone your clinic about) its fine and perfectly normal.

do phone the clinic if you think it may be ohss

D


----------



## cathogan (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls - I'm another 2ww nightmare (or am I just having one?!) I had  3 day ET on 24 Nov (2 embryos put back) and am due to test Friday/Sunday (different recommendations from the consultant and embryologist but think I'll do it on Saturday). I have been having the dreaded AF cramps since Monday evening, and have had no spotting (which I take as no sign of implantation). I'm taking these 2 as bad signs but wanted to ask about one other thing - this might sound odd but I overstimulated during the stim phase (E2 went past 27,000), coasted for 3 days before EC and then had 3 day ET. From what I've heard, if I was pregnant, I'd be sick again now as the hcg would trigger the ohss again. Does anyone happen to know of cases of bfp's where ohss didn't come back - sorry this is so long and hope it's not too confusing. Thanks and good luck everyone, cat xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I seen Dr Kini who gave me a ultrasound. It looks like my ohss is getting slightly better, ovary's r a bit smaller and less fluid in the abdomen. Just got to wait on blood results this afternoon. This morning i have been getting very light cramps... so ii feel a bit worried about that.. or is this normal? I feel so vulnerable just now    Apart from the slight bloating and lights cramps i feel OK.So I'm praying that the cramps r from the pessary or implantation as its defo not ohss   so today is day 7 post EC 1 week to go till i find out!!!!    
thanks for all the advice girls  

berryxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Berry, glad to hear the OHSS is not so bad, that is very positive. I presume they are waiting for the blood test before looking at altering your clexane dose or not? The pessaries can give you all sorts of symptoms. Only one week to go for both of us    

Cathogan, lots of ladies on here had had/have not had cramping and had BFPs. I also don't think that you have to get OHSS again for it to be a BFP, I think someone who has had OHSS is merely at 'greater risk' of it if they get a BFP.

PamLS, AS, How are you today?

 to everyone else, let us know how you are,

Diane x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Have blown some bubbles to get people to '7s' at the end of their number as it is meant to be lucky!

D x


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Girls, it's a  for me, via the dreaded pee stick.

Kinda knew the worst because am now getting more and more spotting, like first day of AF, but it's still hit me really hard.

Here's the dilemma: should I still go for a blood test tomorrow (2 HPTs on days 15 and 16 both tell me I'd be in "denial" to even go) *or *  not bother and spend the money on a nice bottle of wine to drown my sorrows with  )   What do you reckon?

Good luck to all still on 2ww   

Jem
xx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

So sorry Jem   i dont have any advice on the blood test but sure someone will come along who knows more than me, definately can give advice on the wine thing and say absolutely go and get yourself the nicest one and enjoy every last mouthful   xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

so sorry JEM

Good Afternoon its only a short to c how everyone is the cold seems to be getting worse cant taste a thing now even my fav soup taste bad


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Jem, if it was me I would still go for the blood test as it is more definitive and will allow you to move on either way. But these things are a very personal choice so its down to you.  

Dona-Marie, hope the cold gets better soon. I had one last week & the week before it is horrible as you can't take anything other than paracetamol to help  

Hello to everyone else,  

Diane


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

I am sorry but I need to rant , *men* , how can they not understand how important this 2ww is and the implications. Saturday is my test date, and my DH has organised an open viewing on the house, and today had an estate agent round taking pics which means that while I am signed off with a chest infection & i had to get up at 8 to clean the house , he did say he would do it all but mens idea of cleaning and mine are slightly different, I am the opposite of a cleaning freak but if an estate agent is coming it needs to be looking really good, so I spent the morning            and now DH is hiding in the garden     . But Saturday    he said its only an hour, yes but there will be 3 hours of cleaning to do first and its the most important day ever ever    

The other thing is my MIL is really sick in hospital and we found out yesterday that as well as the kidney failure and chest infection she went in with she now has a blood clot in her lung to so thats an extra worry. This special time is not turning out how I planned 

Right........ sorry for being me me me, I feel better now     , well slightly anyway could still kill DH but as I havnt the breath to chase him down the garden he is safe for now    

*Dona-Marie* sorry you are still feeling rubbish, hope you feel better soon, I think we get run down and stressed during treatment and it effects our immune system. I never get ill and never take vitamins and now am on a bucket full every day and ill  

*Jemjem* I am so sorry hun    spend the money on a bottle of wine and drink it and sods law the day after you may get a BFP , hope you are OK  

*Diane*  how are you doing today, what are you up to?

*Berry* glad things are improving, I got alot of stabbing pains yesterday so am   it the pessaries too.

*Cathogan* sorry cant give you any advice but just thought I would say hi 

*as* hi, good luck tommorow  

*Lizzy*  thanks for adding me 

Well I went out with DH for a nice meal last night so that distracted me for at least a few hours, when I went to bed I put in my lovely suppositry and then desperately needed the toilet I tried to go to sleep and forget it but couldnt so in the end went and then put another one in. Maybe thats why my hormones are      today , hope I havnt had to much, what do you think?. Well I need to go and get cooking now as have Mum, Dad, Brother and Aunt coming for tea and maybe a step-kid or two cos you never know when they turn up to empty my fridge  

  to everyone on 2ww  

Pam


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just had a really stron sort of af cramp.... ohhh please let it be a good sign and not a bad one!!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep getting them on/off and am     the same


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pam, Berry     as you say, there is no way of knowing, its sooooooooo frustrating

Pam, I know its no consolation but I too would have been very   I do think most men don't get it as we kind of look all right from the outside so they don't really appreciate the tremndous amount of stuff going on in the inside.

Well today is my last day off work so I'm going to make the most of it and go out for a late lunch w. DH (he works at home for himself so can do what he likes!), one week to go until OTD,

Talk to you all later,

Diane x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

YES I KNOW ITS EARLY


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi I am on day 5 of two week wait(test date next friday the 12th) and I wondered if I could join you? Am lucky to have two week wait off work ( I teach 4 year olds!) but in another way it gives me far to much time too think! Have had lots of back ache and shooting pains but as I had an endometrioma on my left ovary, hoping pain is that! Feels like an age til next friday. This is my third ivf and my first one was a bfp but miscarried last xmas eve, so hoping this Xmas will be a reason to celebrate !Sending all the luck in the world to everyone on 2ww and praying for a  for all of you.  to everyone ttc. dukey2 x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Back on the Hamster Wheel after IUI today and chemical pregancy just over 2 weeks ago.  Good luck everyone, I hope I don't go as mad as last time


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

GOOD LUCK WIZARD


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Dona-Marie  .  You too.  When do you test?


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

otd 12th my brothers birthday and my exam day at college


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Is there any ladies here from last month

Donna marie i remeber you hun, How are you??

Hope you dont mind me joining you! 
Im on day 21 today and according to my chart 7DPO!!!! Due to test 15th dec acording to my chart, acording to my ticker 18th! AF Due anytime after 10th so a weeks time! Last Af was 36days but one before that 32, one before that 28days so hence y said any time after next wed! Had a small pink/brown bleed this monring very upsetting and worrying as got cramping lower down  

How is everyone this evening??xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening All,

DK, sending you lots of    

Dona-Marie, by 'my exam day at college', do you mean you have to sit an exam or you work at a college where others are sitting an exam?

Wizard, so sorry to hear you had a chemical pregnancy,   this round

Dukey, I too miscarried both 1st week of Jan and end June, its so tough and I have to say although I'm   for a BFP, I will only see it as my first hurdle. Sending you lots of     . Hopefully this will be our X-mas this year. 

Dona-Marie, with that in mind as I said on the other board yes lets start X-mas now!               (OK I don't know if a monkey has anything to do with X-mas but I like him!)

Berry, Pam, Cathogan, little1, as and everyone else  

Dx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jem* ~ i'm really so sorry hun 

*K* ~ what did the clinic say? Hope you are feeling ok today 

Hi *As* ~ welcome to the thread...lots of luck  

Hi *Dukey* ~ welcome to you too...hope this Christmas is a kind one  

Hi *Wizard* ~ welcome back....sorry about the chemical pregnancy  What day do you test  

Hi *DK* ~ welcome back to you too....are you on clomid this cycle  

*Diane* ~ why is it that men always get everything much worse than us ladies!!! 

Hi *Dona* ~ (((hugs))) for the cold. Love the post.....it's December, be as festive as you want 

*Pam* ~ rant away hun....men aren't always very bright  Hope your MIL gets better soon  

*Berry* ~ very normal hun  Have a look here...

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Cat* ~ i think it does happen that OHSS gets worse although not always necessarily the case......i'm sure you're still in with a shot  

Hope everyone's ok today,

Love & luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi lizzy hun thanks for the welcome back  Nope not on clomid this month(not allowed it due to over stimm last time) but thought i still come in tx room as they say clomid can still be in my body so really am still on it! (if that makes sense) ...Please add me to the chart  thanks you! x  

Diane72 thanks for the welcome and dust hun! How are you?x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies - thanks for the welcome. I'm not feeling too bad (not sure that's a good sign). Keep getting a/f style cramps so am on permanent knicker-watch and as long as nothing appears then i feel OK... i sometimes get these a couple of days before a/f starts and have been getting them for a few days now - so just praying it keeps off and the pessaries (how lovely are they) fight the   off.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*AS* I am on constant knicker watch as well as have AF pains all day and always get them 3 days before test date, which is now         its not AF     

Pam


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Fingers crossed hey Pam. I'm actually gonna test on Sunday - so just a day after you. Hopefully this will be a good weekend for us


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

for me girls      arrived with vengance last night hpt neg. 
Maybe next time will be my turn
Best of luck to you all 

xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

little1 -     i'm so sorry, stay strong    

LizzyB- thanks for that link, made me feel a bit better   i'm on day 8 Post EC so prob too early for anything anyway. xxx

Diane -


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck 2WW girls! I am hoping to join you soon, just as soon as AF starts!! Why is she always early during the 2WW but when I need her to start she is nearly 2 weeks late. Grrrr

Will be looking out for all your news xx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Morning everybody 

thank you for all who have replied to my questions and i thought id let you know that we tested last night and got a     !! really excited and also very pleased now that we decided on SET ! definately the right decision for us this time around!!

Good luck to all on here in there 2 wwXXXXX


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please. 1 blast frostie on board since Tuesday. Test date 12th. Discovered I had SHINGLES yesterday so not
very hopefull for a positive result but need some company to get through this 2w madness x

Wishing everyone loads of luck x


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Good Morning 2wwers!

Well my lovelies!  As of officially at 02:00hrs this am, 6 pee sticks later and one sleepless night later................

Omg!   We have a       !  All the pee sticks lit up like Christmas trees and traffic lights!                    

We have NEVER got this far before, and it was very surreal - we did the pee test and DH was looking over my shoulder, and the negative line appeared first of all, and I went s***! It's not worked, then the faint cross appeared, then it got darker and darker and darker - all before the control line had appeared!    

So just to reassure people - I had AF pains since day of ET - I have never been so convinced that AF was on the way than since ET, also had very SORE boobs, bloatedness, tiredness, hunger and cried at the drop of a hat, and had no signs of implantation bleeding either, so you CAN get a   !

When I rang my accupuncturist, she said she knew I was preggers as my 'pulses' were excellent, and she could detect extra energy there.  She also says that if I'm not pregerrs with twins then who is.  OMG!   

DH has been crying and hugging me (after going white as a sheet and walking around like a zombie), and we have let close family and v close friends know at the min until everything is confirmed by scan at 7 weeks (which just happens to be ?Xmas eve) and blood test!        

We are absolutely over the moon, and we hope that everyone on the 2ww gets there BFP too!  We know that we have a very long way to go until we get these babies in our arms, but we are soooo excited that the treatment has worked!  See miracles do happen!
  

Big hugs and love to all!   

Abbi xxxx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear all,
I am officially on the 2ww since yesterday when I had 2 blastocysts put back in at the Lister (a first for me) and we're waiting to find out if the remaining morulas can be frozen today. I'm a primary school teacher and have asked for some days off since work is always so full on and more stressful than I realise! 
Abbi & Twinmummy- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! How absolutely fantastic . Hope some of your good fortune rubs off on the rest of us!! 
What is SET ?
Lyndalou- sorry to hear about your Shingles . Does it affect the outcome though - I don't know too much about it! I am testing on 12th December too and then the plan is to go to Brighton for my sister's birthday bash on 13th but obviously if it's not positive then i won't go. I've faced disappointment so many times and everything has gone well with this cycle that I feel maybe this might be the one??
Good luck to us all and long may the BFPs keep coming ...X


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

CONGRATS TO ALL  we r aving a run on them lets hope this is good sign for us all 
  to all  
 DK  im good the cold is goin slowly thought i was doin good this time round but started to ave a bit of pain down below  due i think soon has i normally only go 24 days into day 20 but saying that it went 27 days last time i had IUI 

 DIANE72  i am sitting the exam on the 12th

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

happiness - SET is single embryo transfer ! we already have 2 year old twins so thought it was a wise choice !!

Yes seeing lots of    and i only hope they continue XXXX

thanks for all the support on this thread guys XX


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

twinmummy what r chance of u aving twins again


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

well the clinic gave us a 25% chance of twins so we decided for as ingle embryo transfer just to be on the safe side as worked first time last time !! I think we made the right decision !!

Knowing our luck it has probably split !!!!! i would be cool with that though, i suppose you could say it would be meant to be !!!


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Can I join you all please - had IVF and 2 embies put back on Tuesday so test date is Monday 15th December.... needing some support as feeling VERY low and am terrified of not getting the result I want. My embies were only grade 2 6-cell and grade 3 5-cell on a day 3 transfer so just feeling low adn tearful . I hate this 2WW - it never gets any easier.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

can anybody tell me what they r doing on their 2ww? are u just staying in bed? or r u walking about or working? i'm so so so paranoid just now i really think this cycle has failed! i feel sick!


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Berry55

I was just about to ask the same question. I am definitely not staying in bed and am at work and mostly being normal. I've been vegging on the couch at night though - no housework. I was going to ask others what they do and if I'm normal? I was thinking about doing some Christmas shopping tonight and feel so knackered I just want to go home. Then I give myself into trouble for being a baby and tell myself I'm not ill and just to be normal and get to the shops and then I give myself into trouble for not taking every possible precaution and keeping my feet up. I spend a lot of time having brain arguments and get myself all confused. One minute I'm up, the next I'm down. One minute I'm a sane rational 30 (ok 36) year old woman, the next I'm like a lost 5 year old. One minute I'm sooooo PG the next minute it is never going to happen. Is this normal, do others feel like they are not normal?

Fuzzybear, got goosebumps reading about you and your DH reading the pee stick. Conrats to you and all others with BFPs. It helps keep me positive, and I'm sure it does for a lot of others.

deliadoll


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

deliadoll - thanks for the reply. I keep thinking.... "right, ok i have a fertilised health embryo inside me and its gonna work beacuse i'm healthy" (well i think i am) Then i keep thinking "why o why am i getting cramps!! this is not working, whats wrong with me..... why is this week drrraaaagggiinnggg by!!!" this keeps going on and on DH is getting really annoyed with me. When u have been lying down do u keep ur feet up, like on top of pillows? i have been doing this but i dunno if it is a bad thing?! How far on in tx are u?

berry xxx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

No not been doing anything like that at all. I had IUI and stayed in bed all day thinking that once the little guys have been up there for a few hours they've either done the business or not. I'm don't know very much about IVF but again, I think after a day or so lying down makes much difference. I think it's just good to be relaxed. I think every girl on this site feels like the weeks drag by. The 2ww is definitely the longest 2 weeks of your life every time. Just try to keep mentally busy. I've been having stomach cramps too since the day of insemination and it's felt like ovualtion, constipation and now AF pains. Don't know wether I'm coming or going!

I just want to know if everyone feels as tired and pathetic as me. If you all do I'll stop beating myself up about it.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

deliadoll - ur defo normal!! as ii'm exact same! I think i should start to keep myself a bit mor eon the go now. thanks for the advice.


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Berry, I've just read my reply to you and obviously my brain has turned to mush as it makes very little sense! Sorry!
Good luck and I really hope everything goes well for you.

deliadoll
x
ps had to proof read this about 5 times and still found loads of mistakes - what's wrong with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!!

Well     to all you gals who've had  .

And to all the gals who havent      .

It will be ok for everyone and will happen.      

Im 4 days post ET, and oh my goodness do I have bad wind. I know it sounds funny, but my DH is sleeping in a different room cause I stink! He even said he would   me if I carried on. Does anyone have the same problem? Im on 2 lots of cyclogest a day.

OTD is 15th dec, and Im on my 2 weeks off work, as I have a physical job. I feel lazy though and have been walking but not doing anything too stressful.

Thanks for letting me join in the thread and   to everybody!

Lots of love 

Kaz xxxxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good evening All,

Just had one of those horrible gestone injections    so 'feeling sensitive'. Wow, lots of people on here today, wonderful!

Little1, I am so, so sorry    

Deliadoll, I wouldn't worry I think these drugs make all of us go a bit   and feel that way. I swear I've become more forgetful aswell!

Berry, I tried to not do too much in the first few days and keep my feet up as much as possible (as I figured I had 'hatching blastocysts transferred and therefore implantation should happen sooner or later). However, DH did persuade me to have lunch on the way home from transfer (I think it's called avoiding cooking). In this first week I've avoided lifting anything, walking more than round the corner, have spent lots of time on the couch/in bed but have ventured out to the local pub for lunch/ a J2O) etc. I started working from home today and it'll be back round the M25 for an hour's drive each way as of Monday (we have the same test day). I don't think there are any rights or wrongs you just have to do what's best for you. You have no way of knowing the outcome of the cycle so try to cheer up   I have learnt fertility is a journey, you have to have in your head 'scenario plans', what your next steps if it positive or negative, how long will I keep trying for, when might I start exploring other options, there is no doubt this is a tough journey. My first round I was absolutley devastated when I miscarried as I had focused all my thoughts and energies into that one cycle, it hit me very hard but you learn from it and take each step and force yorself to move on. I'm   it will be positive for both of us  (especially as those credit cards are getting tougher to keep up with and I've already taken out a loan!) but try think about 'scenarios' too.  We'll find a way through all this, together    

Gizmo, congratulations on your ET and     for your 2WW. There is no doubt this is an emotional rollercoaster that we are all on together    

Twinmummy,   Glad you have been blessed again

Fuzzybear,      I'm so pleased for you

Dona-Marie- how awful you are sitting an exam that day. I was feeling sorry for myself having lots of business meetings on OTD but an exam is sooooo much worse! What's it in?

Happiness, Hello     for the 2WW! Enjoy the time off  

Lyndalou, Oh no, how dreadful, is it definitely shingles? What has the doctor / clinic said?

Sammy smiles, hello!

As, PamLS yes I've got to that 'knickerwatch' stage too!      

DK, I'm fine, at least the first day back at work gave me no time to think about all this until now, how are you today?

Kaz, I'm on gestone injections now, but the cyclogest pessaries did do exactly the same to me! I just told DH to feel lucky he's not having to take them! 

Hugs to everyone, sending  

As for me I had my first day working again today, but from home, so lots of phonecalls and e-mails but nothing too stressful. I'm back in the office on Monday so its a nice way of 'easing back in'. I'm on the same emotional rollercoaster as all of us seem to be on and have started the paranoia about AF.  Well, I guess we're all in the same place  

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Little* ~ take good care hun....sorry for your news 

Hi *Lyndalou* ~ welcome to the thread. Sorry about the Shingles hun....hope you don't feel too bad and everything crossed for a BFP  

Hi *Happiness* ~ welcome to you too.....hope this is the one  

*Gizmo* ~ hi there....big (((hugs))) hun and lots of luck  

Hi *Deliadoll* ~ what day do you test and I'll add it to the list 

*Kaz* ~ hi there and welcome. I think wind is quite a common side effect....i would just enjoy having all that extra space in bed 

Hi to to everyone else and hope you are all ok 

*Twinmummy* ~ congratulations!!! I was just wondering yesterday how you got on 

*Abbi* ~ many congratulations to you too...so pleased for you 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have been really bad and tested 2 days early, and got a BFN. I was on here at about 2pm and read that someone tested with a clearblue digital predictor test 2 days early and I had the test sitting next to me in the box because I was checking the instructions for a different thread and then the next minute I was peeing on it   .

Now am   do you think there is still a chance, it was an early predicter test though, I am on day 12 post EC?

*Lyndalou & Happiness*     the Lister thread is moving to the 2ww thread   , congratulations happiness, you havnt posted on the Lister thread for a while. Lyndalou any news on the shingles?


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pam - I would say dont give up yet. I have read many posts when people have tested early and got BFN and then on OTD they have got a BFP. I am currently on day 15 post e/c - but my OTD isnt til Monday as my clinic test 17days post e/t. Hellish!!! But i've been strong so far and havn't even taken a peek. I just keep thinking that every time that i go to the toilet and dont see the nasty witch, I am a little bit closer to that result that I have longed for for over 5 years... I am going to test on Sunday though as I just cant face work either way on Monday. I either wont be able to contain my excitement or i'll be completely devastated.

Get yourself another test and hold off for another few days at least...


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Diane - thank you for those lovely words. Your lovely!   i hope that we get our BFP together and we can be yummy mummys together


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

Got our   today, third time lucky. Not sure its quite sunk in though. 

It was our time,  

To everyone on their 2 week stretch   that your time is just round the corner 


    
sam


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Diane72, and sorry the drugs make you feel grim.  It's hard I know - on my Puregon cycle I became very very very bleak.... thank god I'm off it now.  My hormones are hard enough to manage normally!

Lizzy I test on 18th Dec.  

Good luck to everyone still waiting, congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs to all the BFNs.  xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Off to bed but just a few notes first...........

SamJ  

PamLS, at Day 12 your test really meant nothing    , many people don't even cross the threshold on Day 14 and need to wait a few days. I cannot preach as I tested a day early last cyle and spent the whole day miserable because I got a BFN and then the test magically turned positive the following day, my OTD (unfortunately m/c later but another cycle buddy of mine did the same and is now well and truly several months pregnant).

Wizard, hope you are feeling OK?

Berry, Aaaaawh, shucks   You're lovely too and yes I really     we can be 'yummy mummys' together!  

As, how are you holding up?

LizzyB-thanks for looking after us all  

Night night all

Diane x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Diane,

can I just ask when you tested early before was it a normal test or early predicter one?

Pam


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

why cant i sleep!!!!! i'm going crazy!!!!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a good night hug for us both, you are falling asleep, you are falling asleep, you are falling asleep, no its not working maybe we need a real relaxation CD to help us fall asleep?

Recommendations welcomed!

Diane x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pam,

Just saw your note it was both an 'Early Response' and a 'Clearblue Digital one', yes I confess I did more than one! 

My current clinic asks us not to do a HPT even on our OTD as they think it can be misleading (but of course I will anyway!). HCG levels double roughly every two days so it can change quite dramatically within a short time. Some people can just happen to have quite low HCGs at the beginning that go on to double well over time. I think what they say is an HCG level of < 4 is a definite negative, if 5-49 then it may not be viable but there is a chance it will end up in pregnancy and usually they say test again in a few days to see if its doubling, >50 means your pregnant. If you look on your pack info. it may tell you what its 'detection' level is but I doubt it would pick up on the 'not sure' range even if an 'early predictor'.

D


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi All - Just checking in as today is Otd and I present you with a  .
DH & I are both gutted and just trying to deal with yet another blow.
Xmas will be awful but at least it will now involve lots of  
Best of luck to all the people yet to test    
Thanks to all of you who have helped me through the longest 2weeks of my life  
Emma xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Diane* You made my day thankyou, there is still hope and I wont test today  

*Loosing my grip* I am so sorry hun, xmas is the worst time for bad news isnt it       take some time out and let yourself get over it and then you will be able to decide your next step.

Pam


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi!

I've just found out I've got a BFP! I can't believe it! Please can you update my status. 

T xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Tessie*                what a fab xmas you will now have     

Pam


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats to you guys with a BFP in the last few days. Its so exciting. Hope this threads luck lasts the weekend and i just scrape in there on sunday

im starting to get a bit twitchy. im so tired i cant hardly move, i keep getting indigestion and ive got no appetite at all... just hope these are good signs. only about 18 hours to go for me... so jealous of you guys that test on day 14...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Emma* ~ i'm so sorry hun....take good care of yourself 

Aw *Pam* ~ i think you're way too early hun.....hang in there 

Thanks *Wizard* 

*As* ~ not long now......much luck for Monday  

*Diane and Berry* ~ hope you both get a better nights sleep tonight. For some reason Pricedrop TV always sends me off if I'm having trouble sleeping!!

*Sam* ~ yay.......congratulations. Really fab news 

*Tessie* ~ fantastic to see your news too....congratulations 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Have a good weekend everyone....love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi laides sorry not posted much since few days ago!

Feeling rather low and didnt want to bother you with my sadness!

Congrats and     on your   

A happy and healthy nine months!

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Big  for you DK  xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am feeling sick with nerves about testing tommorow, I am so so scared of getting a BFN I dont know how I will cope. I have butterflys in my stomach and feel so tearful and stressed tonight. I think because I tested 2 days early and got a negative it has made it even worse. Oh my god I am never going to sleep tonight, whats the eariest I can test 2am, 4am? Have AF pains but am telling myself its nothing etc etc god I didnt realise this would be so hard feel like I am going totally mad and DH just doesnt understand   , anyone else feeling the same or am I just 

Pam


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Losingmygrip, I'm so sorry  

Oh Pam   I think this period is incredibly tough and we all have our personal challenges and fears that make us   . My biggest fear is that I get a BFP but then miscarry for a 3rd time. I go between wanting the BFP but then thinking my God a BFN would be so much easier than that waiting and waiting for the natural miscarriage and all the pain that goes with it and can my womb keep taking the damage a miscarriage causes and will it get less likely I can sustain a pregnancy over time rather than more. So you see we are all   in our own way. I'm really   for you. Whatever, the outcome you know there are options there on how you move forward   

DK, sending you lots of  , thinking of you

Lizzy, thanks for the TV tip!  

As, not long now    

Tessie, how wonderful, congratulations!       

How is everyone else doing? 

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pam       

All the luck in the world for your test today hun 

Cathogan and Rose ~ much luck to you both too    

Diane ~ just don't start buying anything 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning all,

Lizzy, you can read my mind, are we all so predictable? Yes the lure of all those HPTs out there are willing me to buy them but once inside the house the lure of using them may be even harder!!! For all I know from previous experiences, whay am I still like this?!  There is something about Day 12/13 your heart is saying well you could have 'a little peek' you never know, even though your head is saying don't do it   

Pam, Any news, I'm thinking of you my dear  

Rose, Cathegon- what about you?

I'm going through middle child syndrome today as my Dad is down from Aberdeen visiting for the weekend and is staying at my sister's house (15 min. from mine). I know he's going to see my brother and his family today, who are over from Egypt just now in there UK house (about 1.5 hours away from my sister's) and although I've texted my sister asking when he'll be around so we can visit him, I've had no reply.  Last time he was down I was away on a business trip so I haven't seen him in nearly a year. I hate the fact I have to do all this chasing, why doesn't he make the effort to see me. I can't help but think its partly because both my siblings have lovely grandchildren for him to see, but then he's never sent me a birthday card in my life so maybe its just plain and simply me. Gosh, look at me, 36 years old, married to a lovely man, Phd and MBA qualified, in a good job and still getting hang ups on being rejected by her father, I really should let it go. The ironic thing is I am most genetically like my Dad (looks, academically etc.), my sister definitely takes after my Mum (who my Dad is divorced from) and I guess my brother is somewhere in between. Give it up Diane, give it up..........there are more important things in life.

   to all you testers today

Diane x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning everyone,

well after a sleepless night I did 2 tests at 07.30 and its a  for me      was so hoping for a positiveresult before Xmas. AF not arrived yet so I am still clutching on to a glimmer of hope. Got to get the bloody house ready for an open viewing now   

Thanks for all your messages and support

*Diane*  

Pam


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Pam, I'm so sorry, do test again in the next few days if you're AF hasn't arrived just in case. Sending you lots of  

Dx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats to all those 

  to those  live is so unfair, when there are women out there that ave 7 kids with 5 different men and then arrange for their own child to be kidnapped and why  just for the money then there are them that kill their own child and allowed to get pregnant * AGAIN * when there is women like ourselves that would make wonderful mothers and r aving trouble in doing so DH says that baby p's mother should be made to have an abortion the hard the way (Don't ask it wasn't very nice) and her tubes tied so she cant ave anymore (we don't believe in abortion if the child is healthy)
Sorry for rant this cold is getting me down and being on this 2ww isn't helping

* DIANE72 * sorry for not answering the other day i am doing level 2 in book keeping

Morning to everyone else


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Apologies to anyone who reads Oct/Nov Cycle Buddies as I have posted this on there aswell

But ladies I need your advice. I have been VERY naughty. As you know my clinic ask you to test 17days post e/t so I had my e/t 2 weeks ago today so officially i'm on day 15. The clinic gave me Monday as my OTD. However, I know that most of you test before now. Fuzzy - you had e/c and e/t the day before me and tested on Thursday. So I think that I have been good enough to have a little peek today.

Well being in my mums house alone and the pee-stick was just staring at me... I just couldnt wait any longer. I have got a cross which means BFP. I am shaking and have just stop hyperventilating. But i'm trying to get a hold of myself as i'm scared it may change before Monday.

What is the likelihood of this now turning into a BFN? Any advice is welcome as I think I am going to go in sane before Monday


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

As,

Day 15 after ec _or _ et and a  sounds like a  and       are in order!!!!!

Woooohoooo!

I think its unlikely to change, false positives come from there being HCG from your 'trigger' left in the body so that should be well and truly gone by now.

Dona-Marie- good luck with the OTD and exam!!! very stressful!

Diane x


----------



## cathogan (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls - sorry for being slow to update. I'm still feeling dazed after this morning's test which was a completely unexpected positive - still finding it hard to believe but we're very, very happy. Feeling cautious tho' after previous disappointments and because we were given different test dates (Friday by consultant and Sunday by embryologist) and have gone in the middle of the two. I've got a couple more tests which I plan to do on Monday and later next week. Hope I don't sound paranoid tho' I guess I do. 
Congrats to Sam, Tessie and AS - sounds promising AS and your clinic asking you to wait 17 days is a very tall order. 
Pam - I'm really sorry hon  
Diane - hope your dad got in touch. I'm a middle child too and know what you mean - sometimes can feel like no-man's land.
Thanks for all your support girls


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pam* ~ so sorry hun....take care xxx 

Hi *Dona* ~ lots of luck for your exam too  

*Diane* ~ i actually meant don't buy from Pricedrop (it's a shopping channel). But don't buy peesticks either 
((((hugs))))

*As* ~ sounding good hun....congratulations 

*Cat* ~ congratulations to you too hun......really pleased for you ^cloud^

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cathogan       I do know what you mean about 'feeling cautious' though for me until I reach 12 weeks it still feels 50:50 as I've had 2 previous early miscarriages. However, its the first hurdle so YAY!

Lizzy, I obviously just have HPTs on the mind, waht me obsessive!?   

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I thought I'd pop along on this thread since I seem to be on them all anyway! I'm on the 2WW and only had sore (.) (.) but felt AF type cramps. From what I understand that isn't neccesarily a bad symptom is it? They've stopped now but I was really scared...
Can't wait for Friday though think I may be tempted to test earlier. One thing I'm acutely ware of is that I need to look after my mental health since the distress of BFN is really awful. 
Congratulations to all of you ladies with BFPs - like Diane, As, Cat , Tessie - sure there are more! Please spread a little babydust my way! Did any of you have specific symptoms during the 2WW? X


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happiness - just have a look on my diary thread. I think I had them all. But try not to read into them too much because some people have had a BFP in the last few weeks and had absolutely no symptoms... Everyone is different. Just stay positive...


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Happiness, Just to say, I don't want to tempt fate........I don't have a 'confirmed BFP' yet, but hopefully will in the next few days.........

I've had various aches and pains, AF like cramps and then nothing at all throughout, symptoms tell you nothing unfortunately

Diane


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck to those testing in the next few days 
OTD friday but ive got a big exam that day so not sure if test that day in case its BFN and i dont want to take the exam when im thinking of that or i do it thursday so if its BFN ive got all day to scream and shout at the world OOPS Good Afernoon all


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm OTD on 10th Dec, and it's my first time, so wanted to say good luck to everyone testing around about now - and thanks for all the advice you gave me about symptoms, what symptoms! I have felt every emotion know to woman over the last week or so, and I guess you get to the point where there's no more you can feel and you just have to wait your turn.

One thing that is working really really well for me is visualising my little embies and shameful as it sounds, they're smiling and waving at me!!!! Hey, anything to keep me positive is alright in my book! Anyway, if that helps anyone, I'll be happy...

   to you all x Mel


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dreamermel,

Berry and I are your OTD tests buddies as we both have a 10 Dec OTD


                 

to us all for Wednesday!

D x


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,
What an exciting and nerve wracking time this is! 
Diane- can't help feeling really excited for you    You are right abot little or no symptoms sometimes! It's so difficult to just FORGET about it all. i'm remembering to pre IF times when I was blissfully unaware of such things and enjoyed everyday things like going to the pub with friends and now I obsess about little things ...
So here's hoping and praying that we all ( Diane, Mel,Dona marie, and anyone else I've forgotten and me !) have our BFPs !!!!!!! How brilliant would that be and what an amazing start to the christmas hols X


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

LizzyB

Would it be possible to add me to your list please - I'm on 2WW for 2nd ICSI test date 18th December so this could wither be a great Xmas or a crap one

Thanks Ruth


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Diane, your reply to Berry a few pages ago was so lovely. It really warms the heart to realise so many people out there are sharing their ups and downs with each other. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get your good news soon!

Pam I'm so sorry you've had a BFN. Try to stay positive. I know it's hard but try to focus on the positives - champagne instead of alcohol free [email protected] at Chrismas? Not much comfort I know but your time will come, I'm sure of it. 

LizzyB, you asked my test date. It's actually Wednesday but my DH is going to be away Wednesday and Thursday and I don't want to test without him so I'm going to be bad and test Tuesday. I've been feeling so sure that it's working this month but today feel like my AF is about to arrive and my head is spinning analysing every twinge - you all know that feeling. Wish me luck for the morning.

Good luck to you all girls and massive to congratulations to all you lucky mummies to be!

deliadoll
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi 

Meant to say, a couple of you have mentioned wind. Thank God it's not just me. My DH is threatening not just to move into the spare room but to leave the country to get away from mine. It's ridiculously bad. Have any of you read or seen Dreamcatcher? I'm worse than the people in that film and they have aliens up their bum. Sooooo hope this is a symptom and not just me being gross. Could it be too much pineapple juice and brazil nuts?

Excuse me I'm going to have to leave the office to let one go - seriously! This is awful!

good luck hugs to all
deliadoll


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Delaidoll,

its the cyclogest, its the main side effect listed, so its not your fault at all    , thanks for your message- good luck tommorow

Pam


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi LizzyB - would you mind adding my name to the 10 Dec OTD list please? X Mel


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Pam

I'm on IUI and have not had cyclogest (I don't think so anyway). I assume that's different to the midnight HCG injection, I think that's something like oralvite? I'm rubbish with this sort of stuff. So you think the wind fiasco is not a pg symptom? Just spoke to DH on the phone and he said the smell woke him up twice during the night! This is awful!

Deliadoll

x


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

Can I join you all? 

I'm on Day 3 of 2WW following my 4th IUI. For the full story of this IUI I've been keeping a diary on here, which has helped. 
My test date is Friday 19th December, but wished I could have got to a 6 week scan before Christmas since although I have got BFP's before I've never got to a successful scan. So now I don't get excited with a BFP, and it's more like a 4WW.

Deliadoll - I've also got wind   and not taking cyclogest, only had those on IVF.

Warbabe


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Can I join you? I am on day 10 of 2ww and feel like  I am slowly going mad! I started to have light brown spotting on day8 and some af type pains. Absolutely devastated as I haven't got further than this on my previous two ivf. It is just torture as I want to believe it is implantation bleeding but really I have lost hope. Can't stop crying and driving myself mad, never mind my DH who is a saint. If this really is it I don't think we will do anymore tx as it has taken over our lives for the last 3 years and we are exhausted both emotionally and physically. Being 40 doesn't help either as the hospital keep reminding me I am old! Oh well time to go to acupuncture and hopefull that will help me calm down! Good luck to all in tx and waiting.   to you all. Big hugs dukey2 x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh Dukey, I feel so bad for you. I know you've heard it before but please try to stay positive and don't give up hope yet. 
I was also freaking out a bit this morning and another girl (40's young by the way!) said to me to think of your little embie waving at you and looking happy and it will help you smile and stay upbeat - try not to focus on what might go wrong.

Trying so hard to practise what I preach so I know how you feel. Try to stay strong.

sending you hugs and positive vibes!

deliadoll
x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

afternoon ladies

was feeling down until i read deliadoll about wind      that really cheered me up thanks 
good luck to all that r testing in the next few days dont think i will ave to  feels on its way   that im wrong but i know my body (i think)


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

my blood is thicker AGAIN!!!! why oh why!!!!! so i need to go to clinic again tomorrow for another scan and more bloods!!!! This is soooo stressful!!!!!! i wanna do a HPT but I'm too scared!  

berry xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi just a quick one its a  for me  arrived about 5mins ago heart broken at mo and ive got to go to work in 10mins not sure how im going to cope with that havent told DH has hes still work and wont be back when i go dont think i can do another go its heart breaking has it is if i dont speak to u all 
* HAVE A GREAT XMAS AND I HOPE SANTA GIVES U WHAT U WANT *


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

dona-marie


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Evening my fellow 'Ladies in Waiting',

Dona-Marie     Sorry. Remember as a precaution you do still have to test even if your AF has arrived.

Berry, did they ever increase your clexane dose up from 20mg/day? sending you lots of  

Deliadoll, that is such a cute thought     with the test, I'll be thinking of you.    

Dukey2, so sorry to hear the stress you have been under. I too am on my third round and I know what you mean about it taking over your life.     You are in the right company here we have all been going  

Warbabe, I am exactly the same 2 BFPs but miscarried at 6 weeks both times so I too am on a 4ww even if its positive, lets see if we can get past that first hurdle again and then if we are lucky enough to get past that one we can support each other until the next 'biggie'    . Getting that golden BFP and then miscarrying is so tough not just emotionally (which believe me I have been to the depths of despair and back on) but also physically. I have a treatment diary too (in the ICSI diary section) if you want to see my journey and not feel alone.  

Ruth, welcome and good luck!

Happiness, how are you doing this evening?

DreamerMel, only 2 days to go now!!!    

Hugs to everyyone else, do let us know how you are..........

Diane x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

diane72 - no clexane is still at 20mg. So got to go to clinic again tomorrow.... i'm really hoping that the reason why my blood is llike this is because i;m preg


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I totally emphathise with those of you who feel that you're going mad on this 2WW. I went to Oxford street today and ventured into Hamleys. Normally places like that with lots of excited children and their less excited children makes me a little sad but today I was fine! Hope is a great thing and because of gaving no tubes - I only have hope of getting pregnant whilist doing IVF! As Dr Abdullah said, I am now a slave to IVF!!
I went to Dr Zhai (TCM) and she was pleased with my pulse and tongue - so hope that's a good sign. No other symptomes except a slightly sharper sense of smell and ever so slightly dulled sense of taste (though think I might be exaggerating this since I've heard these are pregnancy signs!) 

Planning to do an early HPT , I ordered what I thought were 7 of them (did think they were cheap!) with the online shop only to discover that they are ovulation tests! I was meant to test early and that's cool!Dona Marie  really sorry to hear your news. We will get there .
Dukey - I hear AF type cramps & bleeding might be good signs so don't worry (easy to say!) &   for a BFP
Dreamermel & Deliadoll, Warbabe, Ruth - wishing us all healthy babies! Hope I haven't left anyone out.
X


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi I just read all my lovely messages from my fellow going mad people ! Thank you so much to everyone , it really helped me to stay positive. I went to acupuncture and she said she wasn't worried about the pains and the brown spotting as could be good sign also. Hard to think that way but came away feeling better. 
Delia doll-I love the idea of imagining the embies waving at me, it really made me laugh-I had 3 put back so it was like imagining a mexican wave! I have clicked you some bubbles so you have a lucky 7 on the end. Sending you hugs back. 
Dona-marie I am so sorry to hear about your bfp. I know how bad that feels and there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better. I just wanted to send you a hug   . It does help to be on here as everyone understands what you are going through.
Diane72- Third time lucky for us hopefully. Sending you   for good luck.
Happines07-Thank you for your kind words-looks like we are testing on the same day. Sending you all the luck in the world and lots of .
Warbabe- I understand what you mean about 4ww as I too have had bfp and then not got to scan. Maybe this time round will be lucky for us. Sending you  and  . Big hugs to all doing tx Dukey 2 xxx


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I have been on this board quite a lot for the past couple of years and even posted a few times. I have been through 5 2ww's and this is my 6th (3 ICSI & 2 FET... all BFN) and currently i'm on a 2ww for 4th ICSI.

Today I am 12dp3dt and extremely scared to do a test. Every 2ww is different for me and each ones gives me further hope that it has worked and it doesn't. I have bled before test date for some and made it through without bleeding for some. I have had sore boobs until the end and have had them fade away.

This time I have had them come and go throught, its driving me insane. Of course I have the usual cyclogest side effects too. Within those couple of weeks we have my birthday, our wedding anniversary & christmas to celebrate plus we have a booked vacation to New York for Christmas. I would hate to get a negative and be depressed throught those events. If I do end up pregnant we may skip on the New York trip for now which will be my pleasure!

My doctor's father passed away a few days ago so he has left the country to attend the funeral and has pretty much left me on my own but the clinic said to pass by and they shall prescribe further meds for me (in case of pregnancy) and prescribe the blood test too. 

I DO NOT WANT TO TEST I am so frightened of a BFN!

Good luck to everyone who is testing I hope we all have happy days ahead. Sorry so long....

Dana xxx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

oh dana you poor thing -        that this is syour time and you get a BFP ?? If you dont test will you just wait to see what happens ??


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes I am just going to wait it out. If I am pregnant I will surley know one way or another! I know this is not the porper responsible way to go but I just can't bring myself to even think about testing.

I have had a tiny bit of brown CM yesterday, one wipe and gone now I'm thinking it must have been my imagination. Besides I think it would have been too late for implantation. My boobs completely deflated and had no feelings whatsoever all day yesterday (along with the brown CM) and now they hurt again. From experience, whatever hope I have is always butchered by BFN. Cruel cruel so cruel.

I am so sorry for the negative post I don't know what to do with myself. I do hope everyone gets their long awaited BFPs.

Dana xx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

dont be silly, its completely normal to feel like this when you want something so much. With regards to you getting no symptoms, when i had a BFN a few months ago i had lots of preg symptoms and really thought that i was preg but got a BPN, this time around i had none and got a BFP, no sore boobs nothing, really thought it was a no. How is your husband with all this, does he want you to test ??

lots of love and    at this hard time XX


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies  

I know I am just losing it. My husband knows it has to be done but he is also scared. Maybe I will do it tomorrow. I will keep you posted. This site has been amazing and is a great source of information I don't know where i'll be without it.

Oh and my boob soreness has gone away since my last post.. I am sure it will be back though this is how its been for the last 2 weeks!

Thanks again

Dana xx


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All,

I am on my 2ww after IVF.

Had my EC 1st December & ET 4th December.

Am climbing the walls with boredom, have been signed off work by the doc until 17th and told to take it easy an its driving me nuts!!

Had a stomach bug for 48hrs & have also got a water infection (sorry for TMI)

Congrats to those who have had BFP the last few days & my thoughts to those who haven't


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi - I wonder if I could jump in here to ask some advice from some other 2wwer's?

Have just had 3rd attempt (2nd complete TX) at ICSI at the Jinemed in Istanbul.  The last time we were with Lister & they just told us to use an HPT 14 days after E/C.

Jinemed suggested we have a blood test though as it is more reliable, and we personally would prefer to do that.  However, I don't know where to go for one!  I don't want to go to our GP as blood results always take about a week to get back to us & I called the Portland (whom Jinemed suggested) but so far no-one has got back to me!

Could I just go to any private ivf clinic?  Maybe just back to the Lister?  Does anyone have any idea please?  What are other people doing? We are supposed to test in 2 days on December 11th.

Thank you so much if you have any suggestions x


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick on to let you know that I got a BFP, absolutely delighted after years of trying, it's a dream come true.

Best of luck to everybody on the 2WW, miracles do happen.

Boots xx


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats boots x x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm going to open a room today for the 2ww chat at 1pm.  How is everyone getting on   ?    I'll hang around until 1.15 so see if anyone can make it?  Just fancy a bit of symptom swapping  .

If you don't manage to get in, wish you all the best of luck for a bfp          .

Well done on all the girls that have their BFP  .

Huge hugs to those that haven't been lucky this time       .

Louj


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

here comes TMI last nite i wiped it was bright red today so far its just been brown spotting what the   is goin on surley its too late for implantion bleed im on day 11 OTD is friday but   i did test this morning first thing and it said NOT PREGNANT


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Kaz - Just wondered how you were getting on?
Its my 1st day back at work today and am getting very little done!
Been pretty upset (obviously) but at least we are talking about the future (adoption) so this is getting me through the days. Not looking forward to Xmas but did some cleaning and made way for the tree - maybe I will tackle it in a few days.
Have you got anything nice planned?
Still   for you!
xxxx


----------



## Pea! (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies

Mind if I join you I've just had 3 beautiful embies transferred in Athens, Greece (ET 4th December) using donor embryo's and am now playing the tortuous waiting game. My last two cycles didn;t make it to the 2ww so I'd completely forgotten how hard it is!

I also soooooo stupidly used a hot water bottle (which was warm) a few times which I've now read you shouldn't have so I'm worried I may have ruined all my chances completely. I have read some real heart warming tales of plenty of women who have done the same and had BFPs so I'm trying to relax and put that to the back of my mind!

Here's    that we get some lovely BFPs as early christmas presents ladiesXX

Love peaXXX


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Diane* Just came back to say a massive              for tommorow,        for a BFP for you tommorow, although I know that is just the first hurdle for you, good luck and I will check in tommorow to see your BFP

       to everyone else testing this week
     to anyone who like me got a BFN this week, 2009 will be our turn     

Pam


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I'm pleased I went to work today since it stopped me from obsessing too much but now that I'm at home it's a different matter. Diane I'm very positive about tomorrow - good luck  
Pea- I don't think a few sessions with the hot water bottle will make too much a difference so don't torture yourself any longer - we 2wws torture ourselves about something or other. I just walked past the brazil nuts and thought oh shoo I really haven't done the whole pineapple/brazil nut selenium overdose this time or still drinking a cup of decaf coffee - hope that doesn't affect results!

Indians believe that you should crack open a coconut on a special day so if anyone wants to try this on OTD then give it a go! We've got them littered around the place since we've been cracking them since EC!  I was also sent a full moon fertility spell from one of the threads for thursday night.
Basically you crack an egg into a bowl , surround with green leaves and sprinkle with salt and recite the following:
"I will have a baby, the goddess of fertility will bless me soon before the waning of the moon."
Then you leave it in the garden or by a child's bonnet.

Good luck to us all as we howl at the moon and wish for the stars X


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Boots congrats on your ^bfp^  

Donnamarie hun whats going on?you still bleeding hun?? xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dona* ~ i'm so sorry hun but try and hang in there til Friday. Keeping everything crossed 

*Berry* ~ how did it go today?

*Hi Mel, Ruth, Warbabe, Dukey, Sr08, Latestarter and Pea* ~ welcome to the thread  *Latestarter*, I can't really help you.....hope you get something sorted. You could try posting on peer support 

*Dana* ~ welcome to you to hun and (((hugs))) Lots of luck for your test  

Thanks *Deliadoll* ~ i put you down for the 16th (it wasn't this Tuesday was it ) LOL at the aliens up your bum.....is that really a film 

*Happiness* ~ hope you had fun at Hamleys...haven't been there for years 

*Diane* ~ OTD tomorrow......i'm sure it'll be wonderful news  

*Boots* ~ congratulations....fab, fab news 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Ladies - I test in the morning at Hammersmith (so if you're there by some fluke, look out for the small one with longish fair hair and glasses, looking a bit scary/scared) and for some strange reason I feel incredibly calm, have resisted the urge to test myself (I'd like a decent night's sleep) so I just wanted to wish you guys all the best of luck...particular berry55, Diane72 and everyone else testing on the 10th. 

Pea - don't stress about the hot water bottle; Chinese medicine says warmth is good to the uterus area, hence why acupuncture helps the energy to flow better; that's why they also say don't do loads of aerobic hard exercise because it takes blood to extremeties, and you want to keep it flowing in your abdomen area. I have used a hot water bottle most nights since EC to help me sleep, warm me up on chilly nights, relax my stomach and uterus muscles and even on my back when it's been aching. 

I cannot imagine for one minute that this will get rid of the embies; if they're going to survive to term, they need to be tough. I think my little embies quite liked the warmth and it relaxed me, so it must be good for them.

Anyway, gotta go, but good luck to you all...


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Thank you so much for all your kind wishes. I'm really   for a nice, high HCG level that doesn't just get me through the 2WW hurdle but gives me hope that I can make the 4WW (until a scan), which I have never made it past, and beyond. I worked it out if I miscarry again around the same time it will be aboiut X-mas eve/X-mas day but I'm NOT going to think about that right now, I promised to myself that I shoud stay positive, focusing on one step at a time.

Berry, sending you lots of   and  , did the doctor say anything about increasing your clexane dose? Are you OK?

Dreamermel, I'm sending you a thousand good wishes and luck for tomorrow aswell   

LizzyB, thanks for all your positive vibes!  

Happiness, thanks for your positivity aswell, all going well I'll have to start cracking those coconuts to try and prevent miscarriage. For the full moon spell-does it have to be a full moon at the time? Diane/Diana was the 'Goddess of the Moon and Hunting' so anything moon related I will definitely try!

Pam, thank you so much for thinking of me  

Pea, glad you made it to the thread. Don't worry too much about all those things, I don't think the hot water bottle will have impacted you. Although we all know here how easy it is to become obsessive in this 2 WW  

Losingmygrip just wanted to send you a  

Dona-Marie, this period of uncertainity is incredibly tough , I'm so sorry you are having to go through it.

sr08, welcome to the board!

Boots,          

Latestarter, I wanted to say hello and welcome but I've never been in the position where I couldn't get to my clinic for HCGs so can't answer your question.  

Dana,  

Dukey sending you lots of    

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Happiness*

Are you testing tommorow as well?, if so good luck        I will be thinking of you and Diane and anyone else testing tommorow

Pam


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Just wanted to send some     to you Diane 72.   for a big fat bfp tomorrow. Nearly there for me, test on friday. Let us know how you get on with the test. Have got a little of my positivity back, mainly due to my fab acupuncturist, but also from all your support on here. I have just been to a friends for tea and she told me she is pregnant and the baby is due on my birthday! Decided to take that as a positive sign! Hope I have some good news to tell her on Friday! Big hugs to everyone who is undergoing this torture! Will be worth it in the end!   Dukey2 x


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to say that I have decided to go for my beta today. I am currently 13dp3dt. Still have no clue whether it has worked or not. Had 2 more shows of brown spotting immediately after pessary yesterday. I have ran out so haven't used one this morning. Still having the sore boobs on and off. I could not sleep last night because of the strong AF pains which seem to have subsided this morning. No other symptoms.

Wish me luck will keep you posted.

Good luck to everyone who is testing I hope we all get our BFPs.

Dana xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohhhhh i'm nervous this morning!!!!!! I hope i come on later with my BFP!!!!  I cant belive its test day today!!!!! i feel sick!!!!

good luck diane for today!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone else today!!! xxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!!!

Good luck to all those testing today! Il   fr ^bfp^

Sorry   for all the ^bfn^  

Congrats        to all those who has a ^bfp^

For me its the end of the road today!
Had a slight red slimy stuff last night and woke up this morning and  is here! In a way i am pleased as thats 28days and thats good im starting to regulate and i get to go back on the clomid this month and of course can have a scan before xmas! But of course im gutted had a lil cry with dh this morning! But cause i was off the clomid this month i kinda knew it! Thank you for all the support you have given me!

Donna marie how are you this morningbleeding stopped? x


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the welcome message. This is just a quick one to say goodluck to Diane, I'm praying for a high HCG level for you. Also good luck to all the other testers.

As usual this 2WW is dragging, no symptoms as yet but not expecting any since 9 days till test day.

Warbabe


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck to all that r testing today

* DK * its def over for us this time  in full flow sounds odd but im glad has now i can try and enjoy Xmas got to go to clinic and pick up my clomid but going to have a month off i cant do another straight way just havent got the strength and i am looking forward to a nice hot bath


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

BFN    So gutted


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

BERRY55 for your   i know how u feel


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls, hope you dont mind me joining in.

I am also in my 2ww..3days in to it, my test is on the 19th Dec.I am planning to rest for 2wks as last time i went back to work after 3 days but dh suggest i stay at home.


I wish everyone all the luck and hope all our dreams come true


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Got my test result - low positive at 30. So here I am, feeling quite numb, and I will have to test again this time next week. As it happens, it turns out Hammersmith tested me on my day 13, not 14, so there's a little glimmer of hope, but my clinic has advised me to start thinking about it not happening. Crisis management on their part I guess. So now I'm incredibly sleepy, the down after the tension of course. So pray that I have one on board, and that it's just lazy but still doing its thing. Catch up please....x Mel


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome Natalie - I also test on 19th December like you.

 to Mel, I know how you feel with that result. I've felt in no mans land, since you can't quite get excited about a BFP although it is a BFP. Lets pray it is just due to it being Day 13 

Warbabe


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

I am now officially onto the second half of my 4WW!!!  

I am over the moon that I got a convincing HCG of 410 (OTD Day 15 past EC). It must have been all those wonderful positive vibes everyone sent. I am so praying my little embies can make it past the 6 week mark with me this time! COME ON EMBIES YOU CAN DO IT-DON'T GIVE UP NOW!!!!

The next two weeks are going to be even more stressful than the last two (if that's possible). The private clinic have asked me to come back in tomorrow for lots of further immune and blood tests to see if they can do their best to prevent miscarriage again and I have my NHS appointment tomorrow to hear back about all the genetic testing. I am doing EVERYTHING I can think of to keep these ones/this one.

Dreamermel, really hoping it carries on doubling  

Dona-marie, Berry, I have written to you on the Festive Fairy board   

DK,    

Right must leave work soon and go see DH,

Diane x


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

dreamermel

I got my test result too - low positive at 16. Feeling numb too. Will test again in 3 days.

Dana xx


----------



## Pea! (Jul 25, 2008)

Berry 55 & Dona Marie - I am so so sorry I know no words can console you right now - get loads of   and be good to yourselves you deserve it! Life can be so cruel....


Dana and dreamermel - it's not over until it's over - hopefully your levels will pick up you never know stranger things have happened....

Congraultions Diane - what brilliant news - Santa really has come early to your house - I bet you can't believe it!!! EAK! How exciting!

I'm on Day 6 now and still no signs - hopefully that's a good sign....

Look after yourselves ladies and try not to go   

PeaXX


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Wanted to say a big congratulations to Diana and to all us PUPO ladies - Gosh isn't the time dragging! I'm tsting on Friday evening so still have two more sleeps. Not really got much still symptom wise except larger boobs (had before on BFN so prob cyclogest related) and an extended belly - again prob due to EC & pessaries!! But I do feel positive and am sending you all as many    as possible.
Have a lovely evening!
XX


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!!

Sooooooo pleased for everyone who have got  .

And to everyone who hasnt im sorry but make sure you keep on here as there is soo much support on here and dont give up your dreams will come true if you believe!!!     .

Well my OTD is Monday, i have to go to the clinic for blood test at 8.30am and they will ring me about 12.30. This 2WW is getting worse as the days go on. Ive not had any spotting and just had af like pains, every now and again, I am getting positive vibes from everyone and my friends, but I dont want to build up my hope then have them shattered.

Kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just wanted to say      to Diane72. I am so pleased for you. Logged on specially to see what the result was. Sounds like you are in good hands with your treatment. 
My hospital has the same protocol for everyone and i am starting to get jumpy if I get a bfp, as the first time i got one when i stopped the cyclogest i started to bleed. I read somewhere that you can be given the cyclogest for longer to help you progesterone levels stay high and just wondered if anyone else on here had heard of this?
  Berry 55 and Dona-marie so sorry to hear you had a bfn. Take care x
Hugs to all doing tx. dukey 2 x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi DUkey2 - I tested low positive yesterday and they're saying test again in a week's time, and are not giving me more cyclogest after it runs out (tonight). I guess they feel if it's viable, it will survive. I'm seeing my acupuncturist this afternoon to give the embie some more support, and he seems to be a great source of knowledge and if I need more I will ask the clinic again. I cannot imagine why they would refuse you if you directly ask. Sorry I can't be more helpful. x Mel


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

Thanks so much for all the kind words and prayers  

I'm still feeling   and i dunno what i want to do anymore.... i just feel so so let down and so empty.  My AF is still not here and was due yesterday... is it gonna be really late because of chemical preg? I bet its gonna be a really sore one too!!!   my life just gets better by the min! I was told to keep taking the pessary's until they r finished but to stop taking cleaxne.... i just wanna stop everything. DH came bk from work thismorning and just lay nxt to me in bed with all his clothes, shoes and jacket and we just cryed for a bit. I keep saying ' i don't know why god doesn't want us to have children, i don't know what we have done to deserve this' we have been through a lot in our relationship togeher.... parents dying, cancers siblings dying.... all in the space of 5 years... i just feel like everything bad happens too us. I mean i did EVERYTHING to make this work... i cant think of anything that i did wrong. I feel like i need AF to come as will just make it feel like this chapter is done with and i can try too move on... but she doesn't wanna come.... i know its me.... keep thinking... please don't come..... cos if u don't come i might b preg, which is ridiculous.... but i cant help it. I've to go back to clinic on wed for another blood test.... just for another slap in the face... well thats how it feels.... i feel  

I know I'll feel better in a few days... but I've banned Xmas is this house now... i said   stupid Xmas I'm not in the mood ('I've not even started shopping for it) 

Thanks for letting me have a rant!!

Berry xxx


Oh and we only have 1 blast in freezer so I'm upset about this too..... as this blast is less quality that our grade A 1 that was put bk in.


----------



## annie hope (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if I could join you all on the lovely 2ww? Had ec on mon and et yesterday. Still feeling a little low from that as it wasn't an easy transfer but trying now to stay positive to look after the 2 little embies I have on board. Look forward to chatting with you all

x x x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Berry55-      it really hurts to see how bad you're feeling, and I'm waiting til next week and trying to prepare myself for bad news. It's my first time too, and it's just the most extraordinary process, physically and emotionally and I don't think anyone can prepare you for it. 

All I can say is that I've been through really bad illness over a 5 year period and pulled myself out of it, through depression and back into a semblance of fitness and so, 41 years old, am trying to have a baby now that my body is able to (I hope). 

So I think it's completely possible to bounce back from this in time,I feel so similarly to you in that I don't feel xmassy at all and am really fretting over being around anyone apart from my DH, cat and dog. 

So I've decided this morning that until the test, I will sort out my xmas shopping, we'll put up the tree and make the house look cosy and welcoming, I'm getting acupuncture this afternoon and I'll book a gentle massage from a friend this weekend and I may even call the hospital counsellors too. I'm going to go to see friends and family because I know it will be better for me to not be isolated. There's enough isolation in my head, surely I can spare a few hours each day for friends and family? And I want to be able to face each new day with more positive vibes, not negative.

I hope this helps a little; I certainly don't want to preach....my thoughts are completely with you and take care of yourselves. x Mel


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Berry, you have got every right to be angry about the whole thing. You are only human after all so let the tears come and feel free to have a good old rant if you need to.

Sometimes its hard when you are surrounded by BFP's and good news but we are all in the same boat and have all been there so you will find lots of understanding people here.

Lots of hugs for you and lots of      

xx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

hi - I wonder if I can jump on here?

I am so so sorry to *Berry55* and for your bfn  - it really sucks. Throughout all my 3 years of ttc I just felt like that negative was such a slap in the face. I kept thinking 'can't I just get a little positive?'

Well, I just had a blood test this morning & was told it is a faint positive & I will get my beta levels back later. I just peed on a stick and a very faint line has come up. I feel terrible now - I only heard the word positive on the voicemail at first and couldn't believe my luck. I was obviously right.

*Dreamerel*, I know you got a beta of 30 - I am really keeping everything crossed for us  . How are you getting on with the wait? I don't know how to cope with this. I am so so scared that our chance is being taken away from us...

Good luck *happiness* and all other testers xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello 2ww'ers!

Just opened a room in chat for us  .  Will hang around until 1.15, hope some of you can make it in  .

Louj


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello!

Sammysmiles and me are in the 2ww chat now, come and join us!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat

Louj


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear lovely ladies,
This is my final post on this thread before testing tomorrow.If it is meant to be then I will get that elusive BFP - this is actually my 7th treatment and my 5th IVF/ICSI so I've been through the mill a bit. I have every sympathy for Berry -BFNs suck and the only redeeming feature is the renewal and hope again that a period brings. Berry I'm not sure if you can conceive naturally because if that is a possibility then you have a lot of hope left! I only have hope during treatment because I have no tubes and time is certainly not on my side. It is ok to rant and rave against an unjust world - we need to do this before having acceptance.
I hope that these are not the same words that I'm going to use to counsel myself tomorrow!!
Take care all.
X


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

af arrived today but was very light which is really strange for me as i usually start very heavy and have alot of pain..... AF has now stopped... whats going on?? any  advice would be really appreciated.

Berry xxxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls thought i would join you if thats ok this is my first and only icsi cycle  i am on day 8 of my 2ww since having 2 embos put back , we had 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 2 both looked really good they said, my test date is friday 19th dec. I have had lots of twinges  and feels like af is coming  have been house bound since et  by my dh for the 2 weeks lol. He wants me to take it easy. Out of the whole treatment this has to be the hardest point.m We ould love twins as my dd is 17 and my ds is 15, my dh does not have any children, good luck to every one.x..x.x.x.x..x.x.x.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Evening All,

Happiness     

Berry, I posted you on the faiy's forum but sending you a warm   here too

latestarter    

Dreamermel, Dana, sending you lots of luck    

Anniehope, good to see you here  

Dukey, when do your clinic stop the progesterone? I'm still on the gestone injections and am not expecting to come off them any time soon.

Kaz, good luck for Monday

Pea, so far so good, good luck! 

Sammysmiles, how are you tonight?

Diane x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

ladies - any advice on cyclogest please? I have to wait until next wed for my second hcg test and my cyclogest runs out tonight, so I'm not getting extra progesterone from tomorrow night. My clinic say they never give more out, it isn't needed, and I'm really concerned because I'm seeing lots of threads where people are getting progesterone for long periods to support pregnancy. 

I'm a low pos and today had lower back pain and light, pink bleed that seems to come and go - pain in my stomach that i had today has also gone. So I'm still hopeful that things are ticking along...but worried that I'm not giving my embies a fighting chance with out the progesterone help.

Can you let me have your thoughts? I'm going to call both the hospital (Hammersmith) and clinic (92 Harley Street/Mr Lavery) tomorrow and beg anyway for it and another hcg test...  I wish they were more empathetic, I just feel like a cog in their HFEA numbers wheel. Perhaps if I camp out there they will give to me to get rid of me. Hah. Fighting spirit!!!!

x Mel


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Mel - I was perscribed it for 12 weeks and so have loads in the cupboard since I never got past 6 weeks with my BFP. As you say, ring them tomorrow and check why.

Joscrivs - I believe there are now 3 of us on here testing on 19th December. In addition to you, there is myself and Natalie.e. How are you feeling? I've got tender boobs, but that is all. But not reading much into it, since get those on BFN as well as BFP, the only difference is that I've got them earlier than usual. They usually start 7 days before AF due, so could this be a good sign??

Diane - Are you having another blood test to check your levels are doubling?

Hapiness - Lots of luck for tomorrow 

Latestarter - Hope you got some good levels in your blood test 

Warbabe  x


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi all 
Berry55 I cried when i read your rant as i have felt exactly the same in the past. You have every right to feel angry and you need to get it out. Nothing i can say will make you feel better but everyone on here has felt like that at some point i'm sure. sending you lots of hugs and   that you will get through this and come out of it even stronger if that is possible. Take care x
Happiness- just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow.  to you.
Diane72- my progesterone runs out in the morning when i do my test. I think if it is possible i am going to demand they give me more if i get a bfp, as i have had luteal phase problems in the past and if it does no harm then cant see why they won't.
Dreamer mel thank you for your advice i have decided if it is a bfp i am going to be bolshy for once! I am   for you that your levels rise. Keep positive if that is possible.. I do believe acupuncture makes a big difference and am off to see mine tommorrow. She has explained more to me than the bloody hospital has!   
Annie hope- you have picked a good place to chat, everyone is so lovely on here and have really helped me get through the 2ww. Good luck  to all and   to all having a bad time. dukey2 x


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to the BFP's and my heart goes out to all the BFN's out there.

Just a quick update. My first beta at 13dp3dt transfer was only 16! 48 hours later my second beta is 66.76 so it more than quadrupled. I am still not out of the woods yet so I am being very cautious and not letting myself get too hopeful at this stage as I am still below the norm.

I am also still spotting brown on and off. This is just to give hope to all those with low initial betas even though I still don't know if this is going to turn out fine.

Dana xx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

*Warbabe* & *Dana*

Thank you so much for your kind words

*warbabe* & *happiness* - I really hope you get your bfp's 

*dana* - sounds like you are doing really well - as much as I have read it is the increase in beta rather than number that is important & *mel* - I can't believe you have to wait a week, I have pm'd you by the way re: the cyclogest

I think it is all over for me & dh again as I did a poas yesterday after the blood test results and got a very faint positive line. This morning I did another one and the line is practically non-existent 

Don't think I can fool myself that this is all going to turn out well - I was hoping to see at least the same level as yesterday. No sign of bleeding yet but I didn't bleed on my first go until I had stopped using pessaries and that was a negative.

Good luck to everyone else testing or waiting for beta levels 
 to all the bfn's 
 to all the bfp's


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Dana -      OH, I'm so pleased for you!!!! I agree, it's not the initial figure, it's how well it multiplies. My fingers are crossed it keeps on going!!!! 

Yes, it's a long wait for me, and it looks like I'm getting an AF. I took the pic of the two positive tests this morning so that I can always know that I am/was pregnant, and so I know it can happen again. My way of trying to keep positive and calm. Difficult when you have slight cramps I know...still, it ain't over til the fat lady sings!

I've taken time out from work, so I'm working a little from home, but mostly just resting. If there's an iota of chance that my little embies are fighting for their lives, then I owe it to them to do my best. So far, I've had a fab bacon and egg breakfast (sod the healthy porridge) and a Praline Flake and cup of tea...!!! This afternoon I will have popcorn and watch 'The Dark Knight' (new Batman movie) and let my cat, Paddy snooze on my hip. He's great company at the moment; Daisy Dog unfortunately has the attention span of a flea and is not massively interested in my toilet stories!!!!

However, advice on this needed - my DH is at work, has gone to his company's Xmas lunch on a boat and sounds absolutely miserable. I asked him if he'd like to come home to watch the movie with me, and he said yes but if he misses out on the party, he'll be expected to go back to the office instead. He's Mr Chilled out normally, so I'm actually quite worried about how to make him feel better. I think he's succumbing to the distress I felt after the test result on Wednesday (I cried like a baby but he stayed quite cool)...help anyone? Any treat ideas? For once, I feel helpless to help him...

x to all of you 

Mel


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Mel, good for you chilling out and taking time out for yourself. Surely if your DH explained that his wife wasnt very well at home that they would let him go a little early? At least he has made the effort and had a couple of drinks with them?

I am glad you took a pic of the positive tests, have you tried a digital test? That way you will know either way 

xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls 

We are in 2ww chat now!

Louj


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

The days are going so slow and there is only so much day time tv i can take.. 

I was even thinking of going back to work , but DH wants me to rest for the full 2ww  

I hope everyone is ok , i know i am constantly going to the loo to check. On my last ET i got my AF on day 10 so hoping this time that is not the case.

 and    for everyone.

Natsie
x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Evening All,

Natalie, I too know that feeling where every two minutes I was obsessing and going up to the toilet to check if my AF had started. I did go back to work, but worked from home 4 days after transfer (a Thursday), then had the weekend and went physically back the last 3 days before OTD. It does distract you but the down side is I wasn't with my DH when I got the test result (I had to step out of a business meeting and take the call in the corrider and then go back into the meeting with no emotion showing), so if you can it is much nicer if you can be 'not at work' when the result comes through.    

Sammysmiles, how are you?

Dukey, Dreamermel, I have always had cyclogest/gestone after my OTD and ARGC also test your progesterone on a regular basis to check it is a sufficient level. I am currently on 100mg gestone as the cyclogest didn't achieve a high enough level in my clinics view. They give you it until 3 months. The last clinic I went to didn't test progesterone and would not give more than cyclogest as they were of the mindset that if the progesterone can't maintain itself then it may not be viable anyway (and I've heard many NHS places think that even cyclogest should not be used for this reason). However, that isn't my current clinics view at all. Not sure that helps? But yes, I definitely would try get more if I was you.

Warbabe, I had another HCG one day after my OTD as I had to go in for all the immune testing aswell. So it has been Wed:410; Thurs:580 and I have to go back in tomorrow so I'm hoping it has doubled since Thursday  

Happiness, how are you?

Sending lots of     to all you others on the 2WW

Diane x





Dreamermel, Re: your DH's work: such are the joys of the corporate merry-go-round we all have to get on. My DH gets frustrated as he works for himself and I am in a corporate environment, where you have to, unfortunately, 'play the game'.  Although, I have found myself agreeing to the 'during the day' things that I kind of think you are obliged to do or be back in the office as your DH says (although I appreciate others may have more flexible work environments I'd be exactly the same) but when it comes to the evening things (that there is also an implicit expectation for us to fulfil) I'm just saying 'sorry I already have plans that evening and can't make it. All I'd say is give him snuggles and have a nice dinner in the evening. I'd rather not be doing the work thing right now (especially as my DH is at home and says he wishes I could be at home with him just now) but I just remind myself well thats what pays all these fertility treatment bills and its why I'm doing it  

latestarter, what day past EC are you now? Sending you a  

Dana, thats great news that it has continued to rise and you now have crossed the '50' officially pregnant threshold. I think the approach you are taking, remaining cautious and balanced is the right way. Many women go onto keep doubling and have a successful pregnancy, but also one has to stay prepared. On my first round my HCG was 60 on OTD which is day 15 past EC and I think I naively thought I was 'out of the woods' completely and came down with a tremendous crash when the pregnancy wasn't sustained (although others with low levels were sustained as I said so don't lose heart by my experience).     for us all to reach that 1st heartbeat, which is where I think we can breathe a little more again as by then you've got past the early/late implantation phase.


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi guys just thought i would let you know i got   today! I am absolutely over the moon, but in a cautious way, as i have had one before and lost it before the 6 week scan. Diane, I took your advice and rang the clinic this morning and apparently they are doing trials to see if carrying on with the cyclogest has any benefit. I explained my situation and they have given me 3 months more or less to carry on with. I was so relieved as i was worried sick about the drop in hormones after my last experience. 
Dreamermel and Dana sending you a hug Try to keep positive for as long as you can.   for positive outcome for both of you. x
Happiness - any news yet?   for a positive outcome. Hope you are ok? x
Huge hugs to all in tx.   That my little embies stay with me. Scan on 31st December. 
 to everyone. Big hugs Dukey2 x


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Another BFN - 7th one ! Devastated


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Dukey2 CONGRATULATIONS babe thats great news i hope to join you on the 19th.x.x.x.x.xx

Happiness07 I am so sorry to here your news, life can be so cruel my heart goes out to you and your dh


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Happiness, I'm so, so sorry.....I'm about to PM you

Dukey, Great news on the BFP         Glad they are giving you the extra progesterone. 

Diane x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

well, I feel that I have been part of FF forever, even tho' it's been just a few weeks. Today I bled, and am bleeding. Bright red, clots, the lot. It's not a period, but it does feel just like the pain I had when I downregged and bled - so I think it's most likely the end of the road this time for me. Of course, the paracetamol isn't touching the pain, and I don't want to risk Feminax Ultra, because it says you shouldn't take it if you think you may be pregnant ( ) I'll know for sure on Wed. As my lovely Dad said on the phone tonight, I could have the luck of the Irish with me  - so we'll wait, hope and move on if we need to. If it is a negative, I'm going to talk to them about progesterone levels ,because if it doesn't cause any harm, I will ask them to supply it next time around(I had enough until today). I'm also going to look into the Lister because I think Hammersmith are conservative (Sir Robert Winston's legacy) and if you're older and need help, then you need a clinic that is willing to go the extra mile. 

Onwards - fighting talk... 

Dukey -  I am so pleased for you and hope that it all works out OK.

Happiness - I hope you're feeling OK...i'm so sorry for your news.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dreamermel, 

Sorry to hear that you are bleeding. As you know you do still need to test. Re: clinics, if you are at a stage where you are looking, do look at all the London clinics. If you go into the **** website you can compare their stats. for different age groups, which may be helpful. I know ARGC, where I am, have some very good stats.

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....sorry I am being a bit rubbish at the moment, i'm so sorry for not keeping up 

*DK* ~ i'm really sorry hun...take care and much luck for your next cycle 

*Berry* ~ really so sad to see your news too hun....many many hugs and rant all you like hun 

*Happiness* ~ any news? Aw hun just seen your post.....so, so sorry. This really is not fair  

*Mel and Latestarter* ~ just going to keep everything crossed for you both and send all the positive vibes in the world  

*Natalie, Joscrivs and Annie* ~ welcome to the thread and much luck to you all    Wow *Annie*, what a day to test....hope you get the best present ever 

Hi *Pea* and anyone else I may have forgotten (i'm sure I have!) 

*Diane* ~ congratulations...fabulous!!! I'm sure you'll get great levels tomorrow 

*Dukey* ~ many congratulations to you too hun....fabulous 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Please help!!

I could not sleep last night with the pain, i had af but very strong! I normally always have a fullblown af straight away, however this is red when I wipe with tissue and not that much. I test monday, do I still live in hope. Ive had these pains for 3 days now.

Kaz xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Happiness -     so sorry, hope you are OK.

Latestarter - How are you doing? Have you got or having a further blood test? 

Diane - thats great news about your levels, when are you booked in for your scan?

6 more days to get through for myself and then test on 7th. Main symptoms to date are sore boobs and the occasional lower back ache like AF pain.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW. 

Warbabe


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi warbabe i am testing the 19th too, feeling a little sick , sore boobs and weeing alot but this coiuld be because of the cyclogest , jut wantn to test early but really trying not ot , hows thing for you x.x.x.


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi warbabe - fingers crossed for you  

I am re-testing on Monday & staying away from the pee-sticks till then  !
DH has sworn me off them - he says they won't tell me much so best to just wait for the actual levels on Monday.

I'm going to see Hairspray today with some friends for Christmas so that will take my mind off things.

I am trying to be positive as I have no bleeding yet & have some pg symptoms - feel dizzy almost constantly, bit of nausea in the evening & my boobs are bigger (this is a very small amount I have to add - they are definately NOT big bazookas!)  

I have not been very positive throughout the 2ww so I it is about time for some PMA from me!

Good luck to all the testers  

Happiness, I really am thinking of you


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well i was really naughty and did a clearblue and a early test from ebay which says it is 10miu well they were both neg feel gutted i know i am not due to test before next friday but surely i would have something even a really faint one, i thought that as soon as implant happens you start to produce the hormone and as i am 9dpt ( it was fri 5th) i would have something i was told they implant on day 5 to 9 , feel sick that it has not worked, this is our only go and no frosties this is it for us , i will have too give up. The only symptoms i have is feeling a little sick, af type aches and apins and weeing alot but is prob due to all the hormones.x.x.


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

I think it is way too early for you to test jo

I only have a faint positive line on 13dpt, if I had tested at 9dpt I would have had a negative as well!

I'm not sure if my bfp is going to progress, but I know there are loads of girls on here with late implanters who even had bfn's on test day and went on to get a bfp.  I read somewhere that when you have fertility tx, the embryo's implant later than they would in a natural pg.

Good luck & keep away from those pee sticks!   x


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi ladies, can I join you?
I am going a little nuts on the 2WW and have been tempted to test early but am terrified of getting a negative - like joscriv I am testing on Friday 19th and it seems like such an age away.
This is our 2nd cycle - we had 2 x Grade 2/3 embies put back in on Thursday 4th - I was really upset that the quality wasn't better - in our 1st cycle our embryo quality was not great and we got a BFN. I know that poorer quality embies can go on to healthy pregnancies but I would have been so happy to have a Grade 1!! We did end up getting 2 for the freezer at blastocyst which we were not expecting so I feel like we have a little cushion.
On my 1st cycle I started AF on Day 13 (yikes!) of the 2WW, so next Tuesday/Wednesday is my big hurdle.

Like some of you I have had sore boobs but seems to be off and on. No other symptoms to speak of.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd like to join as well - am also driving myself bonkers on this 2ww (is it only 2 weeks?  It feels like 10!).  I have caved in and tested on 5dp3dt and today, 7dp3dt - both were negative and I've really upset myself.  I'm an intelligent person normally - what on earth was I doing testing at the eqvlt of 8dpo, and in the afternoon!?  

I'm starting to consider seriously the option that it hasn't worked - it's our first tx and I've already arranged our next appointment (which will be with the NHS at Guy's) to be 5 days after OTD.  So mentally I thought I was prepared for it not working but it would appear not!  Symptom wise I've had nothing unusual - just sore boobs and occasional cramping which has been coming and going since 1 dp ET.  I haven't had any implantation spotting (despite rummaging around!) which has also depressed me.  You get the impression from the boards that I.S. is very common but I wonder how common it is??

OTD is Thursday... am going to try and hold out from now because this testing is obviously not helping.  I thought it might help to lessen the blow, if it comes, by starting to see negatives now which might not be real negatives (if that makes sense).


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Londonlottie Welcome babe i know what you mean about the 2ww and the testing i had et on dec 5th and i tested thursday and today and both neg and i used early testes well thats what they say anyway, i havent had any spotting from implantation either keep hoping i see it like you said it would make you feel better, I had 1 grade1 (8 cell )and 1 grade 2 (8 cell )put back, i am doing the cyclogst twice a day and also taking 4 oestrogen every day too , my test date from the clinic is friday 19th seems like forever away. Pm me if you fancy a chat or look on my profile and you can get my msn if you want to talk good luck .x.x.x.x.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girls,

Like a few of u i test on the 19th so far not tempted to test but maybe i'm actually just scared to. I got my AF on day 10 on my last tx so i to have to try and get passed next Wed.
Joscrivs try to stay positive and not do anymore tests,it will only mae u more upset and u could still have a bfp next wk. 

everyday is a little bit closer just trying to stay positive, my cousin has just gone in to labour with her 1st so hopefully i will be to busy over the next few days to drive myself mad.

ladies i'm so sorry for all that got bfn its so hard..     

love all round xxx


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi to everyone. 
Happiness i was so sad to read your news. You are such a brave person to have gone through so much tx. Was praying for a positive result for you. Don't know what to say except everyone on here understands what you are going through and are sending you a huge hug.  
Joscrivs -you are banned from any more tests! I had a negative day before test day and then it was positive next day. So don't give yourself the pain! It is important that you keep positive for those little embies and don't give up hope yet. 
Natalie - try not to compare your treatments as all 3 of mine have been completely different. I know that is easier said than done. Keep positive 
Dreamermel - so sorry to hear about the bleeding, Like your dad said you just never know. sending you a big hug.
Londonlottie- don't give up yet hun, the tests mean nothing until test day. I had really sore boobs, spotting and af pains and was convinced it hadn't worked but it had. So keep the faith!  
Latestarter sending you a  . 
Mrs Wally i had a 2 cell embryo work so try not to focus on the grade. Sending you keep us informed!   Take care all doing tx. 3 weeks til my scan   i get to that point. Big hugs dukey2


----------



## Sunmoonstar (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi girls I'm new to the site I'm on 2ww too! My test is on the 25th Dec can't believe it!
I'm going to spend some time surfing and Reading your stories x


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all- joining in here too if that okay as the waiting is just so hard and it's helps so much that all you ladies are going through the same thing. Also testing 19th Dec after ET 5th Dec as my clinic does 2 weeks after EC- had 2 grade 2s put back (one 8 cell and one 9)- third ICSI for us.

Big     to all that have had BFNs recently- I know how awful it feels so look after yourselves.

Boobs been very sore for a few days and cramping started on day 4. This time been having gestone injections every day so have a sore bum too!! Also having aspirin so clinging to hope that these might give a different outcome to previous times.
For me the cramping always terrifies me as has always meant that AF is on the way- bled day 11-12 after EC both previous times so if I can get past Wednesday without bleeding I might actually start to believe. Having said that managing to stay more relaxed than previous attempts but I think I'm just getting better at blocking it all out   

Have avoided testing so far as I think it would drive me crazy!!!! Good luck and      to all of you still waiting


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey  

may i join you please I'm 4 days in to my dreaded 2ww otd is Xmas eve  
and I'm analyzing everything and to top it off Ive just started getting a horrid metallic taste in my mouth


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Crazychic,

Welcome! Good luck in your first 2WW, the metallic taste could be caused from the drugs they kindly make us inject   and it is also an early pregnancy indication but this usually wouldnt kick in until around 4-6 weeks pregnant.

Lots of luck for you, hope its a great Xmas pressie for you

xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

There are quite a few of us now testing on the 19th. 

Try and keep away from those pee sticks, they will drive you mad. I learnt my lesson on my first go. 

My OTD was on a Monday, but I thought I'd test the Saturday before. I got a BFN and was gutted, crying that it was all over and told my sisters. I still went for my blood test on the Monday since there was no AF, and I only got a BFP. I couldn't believe it, and neither could my family since they had assumed my AF must have started when I told them early it was a BFN. Anyway that pregnancy wasn't meant to be but it stopped me from going though that hell again. 

This time I've bought just 5  () cheap tests off the web, and I've got the one from the clinic. I will need those 5 cheapies on Friday/Saturday if I do manage to get a BFP on Friday for backup. So I can't afford to use them up before then. 

Lots of   to all!
Warbabe


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello ladies!
I'm also testing on the 19th - there seems to be quite alot of us!

Fingers crossed girls!

Am worried I have no symptoms at all, not even sore boobs.. But have decided definitely not to test early, reckon it would drive me even more mad..

Love and hugs    to everyone, particularly those with BFNs recently. A friend of mine said to me the other day that if she had to sum up her experience of IVF it would be in one word - 'perseverance' - she firmly believes that if we keep picking ourselves up and keep on trying, most of us will get there in the end. (after many goes, she has twins and another on the way!

Love Karenxx


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey everyone,

For all the BFN's out there I am so sorry hang in there and take care of yourselves I have faith that it will happen. Good luck to all those testing soon.

As for me, my 3rd beta was 220.6 so it is still doubling:

13dp3dt - 16
15dp3dt - 66.76
17dp3dt - 220.6

Still don't know what this means the pee sticks are getting darker but I figured starting today I am going to stop the pee sticks and blood tests (too stressful) and just go in for the ultrasound scheduled for the 22nd. Hopefully we will be able to see something then and only then will I be able to relax.

Good luck everyone stay hopeful it is a crazy ride but worth it in the end.

Dana xx


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Congrats to all the BFP's & thoughts to BFN's

I have my OTD tomorrow & am dreading it! Although AF hasn't arrived yet i have got it into my head that it is going to be BFN.

I have 2 of the dreaded pee sticks in the draw & don't think i can resist much longer but i don't know if i want to know.

Fell like i am going bananas!!


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

i have just used both pee sticks & got a 

i cant stop shaking, i am so excited! This wont change before tomorrow will it?


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh wow sr08 - WooHoo!! Not likely to change before tomorrow!! Congratulations to you


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

sr08 thats great news babe congrats for your bfp.x.x.x.x

well this is it for me the final week, starting to get nervous now as have done tests and all neg as you all know, well all the feeling seem to have gone no af pains,slightly sore boobs but must be drugs, feeling great today like i could spring clean the house although i am not going to lol, is this a good thing i feel as if af has come and gone, a question how many of you have blead before the test day does af come on its own or do we get it when we stop the cyclogest and oestrogen they didnt tell me what happens when you get to test day thanks jo.x.x.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Lizzy, please can you add me to the list? I am having my 3rd IUI basting tomorrow morning so will be testing 30th Dec.

 I am 3rd time lucky, if not then we start IVF in the New Year    

xx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi  

My OTD is 18th Dec started spotting over the weekend   that it could have been implantation bleed but woke up this morning to full on AF. Does that mean it's definately over? (stupid question really)   just trying to cling on to a little bit of hope i suppose. 

Good luck to all of you

Love Z xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kaz* ~ how did your test go today  

*Latestarter* ~ hope you get good news too.....are you having bloods done today  

*Mel* ~ any news  

*Zanne* ~ it's certainly happened that some ladies have had quite a bit of bleeding and gone on to get BFPs , I really hope that happens for you too......have you called your clinic hun? Loads of luck  

*Joscrivs* ~ your test way too early hun....still lots of time for it to change 

Hi *Mrs Wally* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you  

*Londonlottie* ~ welcome to you too hun....ignore those other tests, too early  Lots of ladies get BFPs with no spotting at all  

*Sunmoonstar* ~ what a lovely name  Welcome to FF and to the 2ww...hope Christmas Day brings you a fabulous BFP  

*Alipali* ~ hi there and welcome to you too....hope this is the one for you  

*Crazychic, Karen and Sammysmiles* ~ welcome to you all, happy chatting and much luck   

*Warbabe* ~ hope you get 5 lovely BFPs on Friday 

Hi *Natalie* ~ hope you are ok and lots of luck to your cousin too 

*Dukey* ~ good luck for your scan hun  

*Dana* ~ sounds like your levels are doing great.......lots of luck for your first scan too  

*Sr08* ~ wow, congratulations hun.....fabulous 

Take care everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

I've called my clinic had to leave a message on my nurses answer phone hopefully she'll get back to me later today  

Z xx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

I did know as soon as started to bleed on friday that it was over!!! I went for my test today and was  , we are both devastated.

Ive had a couple of days to get my head round it but DH just didnt believe me and said " theres still a chance!!!!"

A positive is that they have changed the law to 2 gos on NHS for my clinic, so have made a appointment for march, and I will be near top of list. I thought was going to be ok but, i feel dreadful physically and emotionally. They gave me a 2 week sicknote so wont be going back to work till after xmas. Its such a drain on your body, but im sure that it will be worth it in the end, im sure of that.

To everyone please stay positive and I hope all your dreams come true.

Love Kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I started bleeding yesterday too... not much of it but I'm pretty sure AF will have started by the end of the day.  I was only 11dpo and test day wasn't until Thursday so I'm pretty gutted.  Am 12dpo today (9dp3dt) and have emailed the clinic who have written back saying they think we should try to go to blasts next time.

All a bit gutting and need to decide what to do next.  The clinic have said we need to wait one cycle before starting again.

sr08 - congratulations on your BFP 

Fingers crossed to everyone else.


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Kaz i am so sorry babe my heart is with you both     

Londonlottie thinking of you babe there is still hope


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

So sorry *londonlottie* and *kaz* 

Thanks for the positive messages *Lizzy* and *warbabe* - looks like they worked - my beta has risen from 23 on Thursday to 310 4 days later! I feel as if I can actually think about celebrating my  now!!

*Dana*, congratulations on your beta results - looks like our initial low positives may be ok after all 

*Mel*, if it can happen for me it can happen for you! Keeping everything crossed for you for wednesday 

congratulations to you too sro8!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Late starter I am over the moon for you. I am so happy your levels have risen so much. Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months  

So sorry for the BFNs, it is the hardest thread to be on when that happens but you arent alone here. We have all been through so much and I   for BFP's for all of us in the New Year.

xxxx


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great news for the BFPs- well done to you!

BFNs-so very sorry to hear your news. Please take care of yourselves, my thoughts are with you

Still 4 days to go until OTD on 19th. No way of not thinking about it now- can't believe how we get through this!!! It is torturous. Over-analysing every twinge. My abdominal pain/ sore boobs are still there but still no AF so having bubbles of hope and then remember previous attempts and come back down to earth. Saw nurse this morning and she did say that the abdominal pain is a side effect of the Gestone as it is a high dose but still convinced pain is AF related. Said to my DH that I wish they could just put me to sleep for 2 weeks. Talking about it together alot though and sharing our fears (and dreams) which is great  

Good luck to all of you still waiting with me


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kaz* ~ i'm ever so sorry to see your news....take good care of yourself hun 

*Londonlottie* ~ hope the bleeding has eased up a bit  

*Zanne* ~ hope the clinic got back to you and were ale to help.....how are you doing now? 

*Sammy* ~ good luck for basting today  

*Alipali* ~ there's a good thread about BFPs and AF pains 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Deliadoll* ~ everything crossed for your test today       

*Latestarter* ~ that's fab news about your levels....congratulations 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Lizzy, fully basted and back at work. Usually I go home and sleep it off but my egg isnt going to released until 10.30 tonight (according to the clinic) so it wont do any harm sitting at my desk until 5.30pm. Also got an acupuncture appointment tonight to get some good energy channelled into my empty uterus.  

My results this time have been the best yet, one great follie at 19mm and basted day 12. Husbands swimmers are the best yet and lining of my womb is brilliant. What more could I ask for? 3rd time lucky, please please  

xx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Lizzie - Yes clinic got back to me they said as i am bleeding so heavily it doesn't sound promising but to test on thursday to confirm  
Feeling a bit numb at the moment.

Love  Z xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Zanne sorry to hear that babe but it has bee know for ladies with a bleed to go on and have a bfp so    for you .x.x.x.x..

Also i  wondered if any of you have had bfn 3 days before test day and gone on to have a bfp, i know you are all probably fed up with me but just done another clearblue and bfn    i cant help   it i dont know why i do it    i cant tell dh as he will be gutted i cant stop crying this is our only go and really thought it would work .x.x.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh joscrivs,   

Dont upset yourself with a BFN just yet. Do a search on here and you will find ladies who have tested negative even on OTD and got bloods back later with a BFP. They give you an OTD for a reason dont try and hold on until then if you can and get a true result.

Lots of    I am a constant early tester and it only produces more questions than answers although I know once you get the urge then it wont go away.

Lots of     for you honey xxx

zanne


----------



## Pea! (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies

Confidence crisis over - I peed on a stick this morning and      - I absolutely cannot believe it - it hasn't sunk in at all! After having so many negatives I just never thought I'd see those words!

I ordered my shopping online form sainsburys and they delivered digital tests instead of regular and I was v peeved as I wanted to see the lines so if it wasn't immediately positive I could hold it up to the light etc to check for a second line and still have hope and I really couldn't bear to see the words 'np' - I can't even write them!!

Anyway did the test and we started to brush our teeth to pass time then DP turned round and said 'it says PREGNANT' - ARGH! Can you believe it? We are still in complete shock - I don't know what to do now? What do you do? I am going to ring my old clinic as I'll need to get blood tests sorted and I am  that everything is OK. It said pregnant in less than a minute so I'm hoping that's a good sign too - Santa really has come to us early we are so blessed!

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT! Apologies if you read this post in a few different places  - I want to shout it from the rooftops!

Hope you will all be joining me soon on this journey...

PeaXX


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Pea congrats babe thats great news, how many days before bfp did you test and got neg i have tested yesterday and today and bfn and i am due to test on friday is there still any hope for me , i hope i can join you soon.x.x.


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Joscrivs - Sending lots of     your way  

Sammysmiles - Thanks for the   much needed at the moment.

love Z x


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latestarter and Dana haven't been on for a few days and just read about your levels going up! great news  Like you said it is a mad rollercoaster ride but will be worth it in the end. Hugs to all in tx. DUKEY2 x


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to do a post to say i had my   confirmed today my level was 139 (apparently good?)

Just wanted to say thank you so so much for all the support from you all through out the last 2 weeks, i really wouldn't have got through it without this site.

Congrats to all the BFP & my loving thoughts with all the BFN, your time will come, never give up hope

Love to all

SR x x


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

sr08 well done babe good luck for the next 9 months, i tested got a bfn my test date is friday so may still have a chance.x.x.x.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

well done to all the  , i'm so happy for u all  

so sorry to all that got   my thoughts and   are with u all x 


God Friday feels its never going to get here ..its driving me crazy nearly brought a test today but managed to stop myself.

take care ladies sending   to everyone x

Natsie


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

feeling so  this morning woke up and AF had arrived, i am testing on Friday but i have accepted that is hasn't worked again.
Its strange i cant   or anything just feel quite numb.

I was so sure it would work this time eggs were really good grades and i was more aware to look after myself rest etc..

we will try again not sure now weather to stay at the hammersmith or try somewhere else as we now have to start paying for tx.

if anyone knows about other places with good sucess rates pls let me know..x

I hope everyone's dreams come true   

Natsie
x


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi my test date is 31 December and I'm on IUI.
Best of luck to everyone.
Honeywitch
x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Honeywitch, I am also doing IUI and test on the 30th! There are a few of us on the IUI thread if you want to check us out http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168547.0;topicseen

Lovely girls and are always around for a chat.

Good luck for testing,  we get our BFP's for New Year xx


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Natsie

So sorry to hear of your BFN.  I am on my 1st cycle at ARGC, who are on Upper Wimpole St in London.  They have really good success rates (the best in the country), but each tx cycle is between 8-10K.  They do immune testing and it is daily monitoring once on stimms.  

Hope that this helps x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a BFN for me this month.  I thought I'd get better at managing the anxiety and disappointment but that just isn't the case.  

Well done to everyone with a BFP and hugs for those with a BFN.  Sticky vibes to all those waiting to test.  x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Wizard   nothing anyone says can appease your feelings can they? Look after yourself and if you ever need to chat I am free.

xx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

all

I am currently on tww and get my results xmas eve, 2nd attempt with icsi.

 to all those also on  

Big   for all those with   thinking of you all.

 to all those with  

Dana xx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, finally, it's been confirmed negative. I kind of knew, because of the amount of tissue, but it still hurts.  What's maddening is that last wednesday I had 30, and Friday it was still over 25 but that day I started having terrible cramps and back pain and then I could see it turning into a proper bleed which lasted over 3 days. I guess the next step is to see Mr Lavery and see what he has to say about it all...there's two thoughts i have already - I got a temperature 2 days post et and had major bladder problems (needed the loo every 15 mins!), and so I will want to check whether there is an immune issue (at least that could be dealt with next time). I also want to know more about arracy CGH which is a new technique that costs £2500 ish but tells you which embryos are normal (since I've 41, I think this could make a difference because only 10-15% of my eggs will be chromosomally normal according to SIRM's research). And only SIRM in the US and Care in the UK do that testing...I was thinking about moving to ARGC because their regime is so attentive, but i have so many questions in my head at the moment....argh. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks to you for being great support during my 2 and then 3 ww. It made it all a little more bearable and good luck to you all


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Dreamermel, you have dealt with everything so well. Being in limbo for 3 weeks must have been a testing time for you  

I only hope that I deal with my future treatment like you with a good heart and bravery.

Lots of love and hugs  

xxxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I know i shouldn't be but i've been testing everyday  Pee Stick Police it's still bfn everytime i test, i know there are still 3 dats left though.


This morning i had (TMI alert) very pale brown crinone on the tissue when i wiped, from last night i presume, but it has always been pure white before and up until now. I suppose thinking postively this could be implantation bleeding? But isn't this a little late


Also i have AF like pains but they are very ON and OFF.... With the progesterone...does it usually completely prevent your period coming until you stop taking it It's just sometimes it feels like my AF is really trying to break through kind of...and then it completely goes away.

I feel so scared.... 

 to all xxxxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

evette i know how you feel i am due to test friday and have been testing all week and all bfn so gutted but we still have a few days yet, my dh is still convinced it has worked but i not so sure as most ladies have had a bfp before test day  i would love to have a bit of spotting as would be hope for implant but i have had nothing just the feeling af is coming and sore (.y.) which i think is the pesseries, i would like to know too if you usually bleed even with them as there have been a few ladies that have blead before test date .
I am also on oestrogen tablets twice a day.
Good luck babe let me know how i goes.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi joscrivs

I've been following your diary!  I wish you lots and lots of luck   

My dp is all positive too, i am dreading getting a negative for him even more so than anything! I bled on my last cycle after only 8 days!! So i know you CAN bleed before hand but i thought it was just down to the rubbish clinic i was at before. I don't know, i feel the same as you, its seems everyone else its getting early positives! Lots of people have mentioned _late implantation_ though, therefore late HCG levels?! Lets cross our fingers that that is whats happening here!!!   

xxxxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Evette are you doing a hpt on test day i have just called my doctor and asked for a blood test done too as before when i have been pg it didnt show on a hpt for at least 5 days after af due day. thought i would ask just to be sure , i am     we both get our bfp.


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck both of you! 
Honeywitch
xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All, 

I've not had time to catch up on all the posts yet since been away with work since Monday and only just got back.

I can't believe I'm having to write this and not really thought about it yet and what it means since been busy with work, but it is a BFN. I've always got to test day before so wasn't really expecting AF to show up this morning. Really don't know what to do now, since no more treatment available on NHS. 
Will I be able to be treated in a private clinic with my high FSH? If yes, do I want anymore treatment since find it really hard, but not sure ready to accept no kids yet. If not will I go down donor egg route? and finally do I go down adoptions route. I don't know even where to start thinking about next steps. 

Sorry its a me post.

Warbabe


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hug Give yourself a little bit of time and spoiling. The decisions will come after you've slept on it a few days.
Best wishes
Honeywitch
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Wizard* ~ so so sorry......many hugs 

*Mel* ~ i'm sorry you've had to go through this....be kind to yourself and I hope you can find some answers 

*Zanne* ~ i just hope that tomorrow brings good news hun  and  

*Warbabe* ~ many hugs to you too and huge luck whatever way you decide to go 

*Natsie* ~ i'm so sorry  You should still test though hun 

*Joscrivs* ~ still too early hun 

Hi *Honeywitch* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you. Sorry I was meant to do the list earlier but forgot!!  

*Dana* ~ welcome to you too.....another New Years Eve tester. Much luck and sticky vibes  

*Dalj* ~ good luck for your cycle...are you on your 2ww yet?

*Evette* ~ these could all be good signs...lots of luck  

Everything crossed for you *Sammy*.....it's all looking really good  

*Pea* ~ congratulations.....fabulous news 

*SR* ~ great levels....yay 

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

joscrivs

I think we are as bad as each other with the pee sticks!     I have enjoyed your diary though

I was told to decide whether to go into the clinic on the 19th for blood tests or wait the one extra day?!...and do an hpt. I think i might go for the blood test too, on the 19th. It's reasurring to hear you say that your positive before didn't show up for a while after OTD .... I haven't made this decision about going for bloods until now really! As i haven't been this far in a 2ww before as i got AF 8 days into it last time. God i really have my fingers crossed for us both and every other couple etc on here, all those future babies would be sooo loved....   

*warbabe * I'm sorry    I don't know how to answer your question about FSH levels for definate, but i thought if you are paying privately and if there is a chance then a clinic would accept? I don't know much about egg donors neither except that i was one!!!! I done an eggshare cycle and i know there are lots of helpful ladies and lots of information about recipients receiving donated eggs on the eggshare thread.    's to you xxxx

QUESTION Does anybody know if it would be possible do you think for my clinic to forward some kind of prescription for Crinone I have just noticed (how stupid of me) that i only have one left for tomorrow!! The journey to the clinic is about a 5 hour round trip and to be honest i would rather not go as dp is working tomorrow. This is our nhs free cycle.....i wonder if they could sort that out at all? Any ideas anyone

 to all xxxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Honeywitch, Lizzy and Evette - Many thanks for your kind words, I'll use the Christmas period to try and make some decisions, and for DH & I to enjoy ourselves. Then start 2009 with a plan again.

Dreamermel, Natsie and Wizard -    to you all, hope you are coping OK?

Everyone else in the 2WW - Hope you get your BFP's! 

Warbabe


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the    ladies- huge     to you. Take care of yourselves 

And great news for the  - well done to you all- can only pray that I finally get to hear those words on Friday.
Have resisted all pee sticks so far but getting very tempted to get HPT for tomorrow evening before blood test the next morning. This is the longest I've ever got in a treatment so every hour that goes by without blood gives me and DH a little bit more hope and he is never positive!!!
Am now scared that I am too hopeful so the low will be lower than before so almost want to do the HPT to prepare myself. I know if it is negative there is still a chance I'll get a postive on the bloods but might be more "ready" for bad news? This is the longest wiat ever as AF has always arrived by now so going more loopy than normal I think.

Good luck to everyone else with tests coming up and    that we all get what we dream of


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Warbabe   Take care of yourself and DH and come back in 2009 stronger than ever (I know you will) xxxx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

dreamermel & warbabe so sorry about your   my thoughts are with you both.

Alipali88 you have got this far so try not to be tempted with HPT, I know its easy for me to say but I do always think it is best to have the blood test, I bought one last time and it gave me a positive and unfortunately it was a negative.  This time I will definitely be waiting for the blood test as much as I am tempted to get HPT.  
I know everyone is different but its harder getting a positive when its a negative but understand where you are coming from.

Good luck to everyone else on      for all of us


Dana xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well i didnt sleep much last night and when i did i had really vived dreams, i have had these for about a week now, well only one more sleep and it is time i feel really sick this morning but think that is nerves i am so so scared it is going to be neg but dh is convinced it is going to be poss, i will say my gums are really sore and i have a terrible taste of blood in my mouth have had this for about 3 days now.

Dreamermel and warbabe i am so sorry to hear about your bfn thinking of you both    .

Zanne good luck today babe    

Evette good luck babe hows things going we only have one sleep left.    

Han good luck to everyone else testing and     to everyone who has had a bfn .


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Warbabe & Dreamermel I am so sorry about bfn, my thoughts are with u both.

I do agree with the others take some time out for yourselfs and dh over a couple of months.

   to you both

Natsie x
we to have had our free treatments and now have to pay, so many questions where,when and how much?


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello all.
Have had some brown spotting for last 24 hrs. Not feeling terribly positive. Roll on tomorrow, can't wait for this to be over.. 

Hugs to all with  s this week   

Karenxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Karen26 good luck with testing tomorrow i am too,  i had bloods done today and hpt tomorrow as i have always been late getting my bfp before  when i concieved naturally, i have really bad af pains today and keep knicker watching, let us know how it goes and good luck 

I am         for all us testers tomorrow.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Evette* ~ hope the clinic could help you out hun 

*Warbabe* ~ you and DH have a lovely Christmas and i hope 2009 brings you all your dreams 

Much luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow....theres a few of you!       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi lizzie, 
It was a BFN for us today  
Just wanted to say thanks for your support  

Lots of love Z xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

zanne i am so sorry      , take care babe and good luck to youand dh for the future.x.x.x.x.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your BFN Zanne     

We will be joining you tomorrow am sure, just developed full on AF. Better luck next time eh?

Karenxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hello Lizzy and all... I am on day 6 of my 2WW, had 2 embryos transferred, one frozen, and my test is on 29 December.

I've been doing stuff pretty much normally on the advice of my clinic (in Madrid), just not going running or hoovering! And having lots of sleep. I have on the day of the TX given up coffee and alcohol - wasn't expecting the call so soon! - so have just got over caffeine withdrawal headaches. Have had the odd quarter espresso just to relieve a headache... I gave it all up when TTC naturally but then got rather slack. 

DH will have to do the Christmas hoovering! 

Good luck everyone! And commiserating hugs for those who've had bad news.

Wendy xx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all

*Zanne *    I'm so sorry

*Karen* i'm sorry to hear about your bleed, have you spoken to your clinic?    

I have had brown spotting for a good 4-5 hours too  I'm going to get bloods done tomorrow morning as the clinic said they definately want me in.... i have ran out of progesterone and so i've got to get there early just in case and pick one up, or hopefuly       i'll have to pick up lots and lots. AF pains are very mild but definately there. 

*joscrivs* I have everything crossed for you!!!!!! I'd LOVE to see lots of bfps on here tomorrow, even if as i suspect i will get a bfn, it would cheer me up a bit definately. Good luck lady!! xxxxxx

I love seeing a happy ending, especially when you see peoples signatures and see all the hard work they have been through to get their bfp its fab isn't it?. I do love this site


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Can I join you please?  I had ET on the 13 Dec and had 2 5 day old embies out back, they hadn't quite made it to blasts   but where the 2 strongest ones, I'm testing on the 23rd Dec. It's beginning to drive me made, I'm trying to be positive but scared that it's going  to be a BFN again!    for the best Xmas present ever. No signs, my boobs are still a bit sore but not like they have been since the trigger!

Good luck to the rest of you testing soon, there seems like there is a lot of you tomorrow     

  for all those with a BFN, it's so unfair  

Emma xx


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

so sorry zanne

chin up

  

Good luck to all testing tomorrow x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all - thought I'd join in  

Evette - best of luck for tomorrow   - sending you lots of    

Em - I test on 22nd - dreading it. Have had 2 embies put on board and just hoping their sticky!  Don't know what to think really - trying to say positive but have had no symptoms whatsoever (apart from sore boobs but I think the drugs do that).  No implant bleed (sorry tmi) but then again if I did I would worry  .  Hope all goes well for you  

To everyone else - best of luck and lots of    

To those that have not been successful this time     - take care of yourselves 

DeeDee x


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Zanne sending u lots of    

Hi Em & Deedee good luck for your 2ww and on test day   you both get bfp.

Natsie


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well it was a BFN have spoken to the clinic and they have said to wait till the bloods come back but they take it as it is a neg for us thanks for all you rhelp and support this was our one and only go still numb so wont be on for a while thanks againx.x.x.x.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Joscrivs, try to stay strong and good luck for the future   

Natsie


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

So sorry zanne & joscrivis for you both     take care & we are all here if you need to talk.

Everyone else good luck sending loads of      may we all get the xmas presents we all deserve.

Dana xx
5 days & counting.......til test day!!!!!


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all your support  

Joscrivs -    Take care honey   

Good luck to everyone

Z xx


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Clinic confirm BFN   today going to give my body  rest for a while now and sort out my gyne problems...hopefully!

Zanne sorry about bfn thinking of you  

 to everyone for 2009
x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
joscrivs, Natalie, zanne, and to all the other ladies who have got BFN's, I'm really sorry it hasn't worked out this time  . I'm   2009 will be your year.
Be strong and dont give up, I truelly believe your time will come. We are all here if you need to talk.
Take care
Lexig
xxx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Natalie

So sorry  . My thoughts are with you.

Dana xx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Natalie - Sending you a big   Take care 

Z xx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanne, Joscrivs and Natalie

I have only been on the board a few days and yet I have found myself really rooting for you. I wish you had had better news and I hope you get your families soon. javascript:void(0); I'm hoping that was a *hug* hug - anyway best wishes and take care of yourselves.
Honeywitch x


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Big hugs to Natalie, Joscrivs and Zanne,     I got a BFN today too.
Will wait for follow up next year, maybe try FET and see if they can give me anything different to help me carry the embies!

Have a good christmas everybody and good luck too.

Karenxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Karen,
So sorry  , be strong and good luck for FET next year.     .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Pumpkin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Help......haven't posted on the 2WW thread before but need to ask a question........how long would the HCG trigger shot stay in my system for?  I tried to call clinic today but nurse was in meeting then she called me back whilst I was in a meeting so haven't been able to ask!!!

......the thing is..........I was convinced it hadn't worked as feeling like AF was about to come (and VERY ratty!!!!!) and did a test this morning which said Pregnant!!!!  (My actual OTD for blood test should have been tomorrow, but as it's weekend they have changed it to Monday) Trigger shot was 3Dec, EC was 5th Dec and 2 x grade 1, 8 cell embies onboard on 8th December.


I'm feeling quietly optimistic as it was a clearblue digital which also tells you the approx number of weeks and the result came up quite quickly ......it said 2-3 weeks.  
I'm thinking if I'm not pregnant and some HCG remins in my system by now then I'm thinking it would have taken longer to say +ve and also would probably have said 1-2 weeks

I went to Tesco on way home and have stocked up on same test....so I'll know if HCG is dropping (as hopefully the 'weeks' result will change).  Will do one everyday till blood test on Monday.

Can anyone help?  Could it be a false +ve 16days past trigger shot?

Pumpkin x


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

joscrivs, Natalie, zanne and Karen- so so sorry about your  . Sending you  huge  . May wonderful things happen for you all in 2009

I went for my test today but got "inconclusive" so have got to test again on Monday- levels were 35 and they were looking for 50. 
  that they increase over weekend but feel very unsure now having got so built up for an answer today. 

Feel bad even talking about it when my FFs are so sad tonight


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Pumpkin, I would say you are definitley pregnant hun. Congratulations!  

Alipali88, good luck for Monday, I will be . Sending lots of      

Lexig
xxx


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you Lexig and well done on your   - what a fantastic Christmas pressie!!! 

I'm finding this place such a support at the moment.
I did 2 HPT- one Clearblue and one cheapy one- yesterday before my OTD today and got positives, albeit quite faint line. Went along for test today feeling pretty positive and was wiped out when I got inconclusive. Have had a good cry so feel much better now. My clinic tests 14 days after EC (5/12) and Monday will be 14 days after ET so  I am   that I get positive answer then and it's just that my 2 grade 2 embys were just slow starters inside as well!!

Pumpkin- think I will get tests you are using as it will give me an idea if levels are rising or falling and I can be ready for Monday. Must tell you that I have had AF type pain for over a week now so think it is pretty normal- can't read anything into it. Sending   and     your way for Monday


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Thks for your messages ladies it means alot
Karen so sorry for ur bfn,like u say lets hope 2009 is a better yr for us all

Alipali88 good luck for Monday   you get a bfp

Well done Lexig  

have alovely christmas everyone

x


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Natalie - so sorry about your result. I'm on round 3 ICSI so I do know how bad it feels today but I can tell you that after a rest we did find the strength to try again. Cuddle up to DH and take the time that you need


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Karen


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'd like to join you lovely ladies. I'm sorry there's been such sadness recently and my heart goes out to you!    Good luck to all the future testers too!   

I had my ET today with two happy embies - well, I'm sure they must be happy to have moved into their new home! 

I had ICSI and my OTD is 3rd Jan 2009. It seems like such a long way away! There's xmas and new year to get through first! Sparkling water and sensible bedtimes! 

xxx


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Topaz 7, what a time to be on the 2ww!! I thought mine was bad enough, I get test results on the 29th! 

All the best - wishing you lots of luck for a BFP.


----------



## Tegan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello
This is my first post! I don't what I would of done over the last week without this website (I wish I had known about this from day one). You guys make me feel I am not going mad (although DH would probably disagree!!). I test on 28/12/2008 - never thought I would get to this stage or the nurses I offically have 'stubborn' follies?
I caught mother of all colds two days after ET (unfair I never get colds!!). I am getting stabbing pains when I cough convinced its not worked. My breasts are not sore anymore and dull ache on rightside. Although my nipples are like saucers and very dark (anyone else suffer with this) . Christmas (is it) haven't done a thing, DH did make an effort with decorating room (bless) and is very very happy I will be driving him home xmas eve/day (can't wait for his drunken conversations in car!). 




Good luck to everyone and LOL to those who didn't get their christmas wish  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Tegan - I'm the same as you - never thought I would get to this stage - had to keep putting off EC for as long as could as follies just not coming up to scratch - in the end only went in with 5 of decent size and I too got this nasty flu bug thing   that has been going round (and I never get ill) so coupled with EC I was really rough.  However we were lucky and got 5 eggs  , 3 of which fertilised. Had 2 grade 8's put back in and OTD is tomorrow - HOWEVER have done 2 sneaky clear blue's today   (so if bad news could get it out of my stystem today ie sob myself silly and be ok for work tomorrow) however am really pleased to say I got a BFP!!!!

Can't believe it and just hoping not a false positive (which I had many of with an undiagnosed ovarian cyst) or an ectopic (which I have had previously too).  Keeping my fingers crossed - doubt I will stop worrying until (hopefully) the day he/she/they arrive! 

Good luck to everyone   and    to those that haven't got their dream come true yet but who I am sure will. 

DeeDee


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well bloods came back boarderline not sure what that means just that they said it was neg i had them done at my gp as clinic so far away i stopped cyclogest on friday and still nothing doesent feel like af on way either also my boobs are so sore more than they have ever been, as soon as i stopped the pesseries they started to reallly really hurt anyone know when i should start to bleed .x.x.x.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
topaz7, good luck for the 3rd, sending      .

Tegan, dark nipples is a very good sign, good luck for the 28th      

DeeDee, congratulations hun, best Christmas present ever. 

joscrivs, I'm really sorry you had a negative result . I'm curious to know why they said it was boarderline. Sometimes AF can be delayed due to the progesterone. Take care and I hope you the best in the New Year.

Lexig
xxx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All

   to all those who have had a  

  for all who have received the best christmas present ever with their   &

to those who are in the same position as me and still awaiting         for us all.

Dana xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Zanne* ~ really sorry hun and sorry for being so late saying it....take care 

*Joscrivs* ~ so sorry to see your news too......many hugs 

*Natalie* ~  be kind to yourself hun xx

*Karen* ~  really sorry hun.......too many BFNs xx

*Hi Leaf, Emma, DeeDee, Topaz, Xmasluck and Tegan* ~ welcome to the thread and apologies for being a bit slack catching up. Hope you are all ok though and sending lots of luck, bubbles and positive vibes      

*DeeDee* ~ looking good for tomorrow....i'm sure it's fab news 

*Pumpkin* ~ i'd say that was good news...have you tested again 

*Alipali* ~ everything crossed for you test tomorrow.....hope those levels are fab       

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Just wanted to say a big thankyou to you all for your messages  

Hope you all have a great christmas and a happy new year.

Congratulations to all with BFP and   for all the BFN  

Hope all our dreams come true in 2009  

Lots of love Z xx


----------



## Dawny M (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I'm new to the site but thought i'd join you as i'm currently on day 10 of my 2ww with IUI + 50ml Clomid.

I am testing on 26th December.

It has taken me 18 months from my GP referral to my first treatment so I am so pleased to have at last started something positive and will be just so happy if it actually works.  I know statistically for it to work 1st time I'll be so lucky but you have to believe it don't you.       

The only symptom I have is slightly sore boobs but this could be AF on its way,  I've just noticed that the 2 HPT I have are expired, so i'll have to go to the shops later to get new ones.

I wish everybody else the best of luck for many Christmas   and i'm so sorry for those of you with BFN's  

Dawny


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi ladies can I join you?

I had et on saturday so I am now on day 2 of 2ww with a otd of 3 jan.  I had two grade 1's put back a 4 cell and a 5 cell - has anyone had a bfp with smaller embies?  I can't help worrying about it.

   to those with bfn and many congrats to those with bfp

thanks and good luck to those testing over the next few days


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

Well my 2 WW was extended slightly by a HCG that indicated a pregnancy but I was told by the clinic that the level was so low that the little ones wouldn't make it followed the next day by AF and on saturday what I would call a very early miscarriage so I'm back to square one just before Christmas.

Thanks for everyones support on this link.  Good luck to all those with BFP's and spare a thought for the BFN's so close to Xmas - roll on 2009

Love Ruth


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

ruth sorry for ur news   

I wondered if i could join? i had et today OTD is 4th jan (only 13 days!?) feel really happy but scared to be!
x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Good luck to all the girls still waiting, sending      

Ruth, I can't believe it, I'm so sorry hun  . I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but please don't give up hope. Take care of yourself and I wish you lots of luck for 2009.

Lexig
xxx


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Just noticed that I have been added to the list. The 29th still seems so long away. Still no AF, but very pad PMT symptoms now, mood wings, and the usual AF pains. I'm conviced this hasn't worked for me and i'll be on the FET board soon. My user name is going to look a bit silly in January, I wonder if I can change it.....

I'm feeling really down today.


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ahhhhhh- went for 2nd blood test today and still not happy with my levels- have to go back for the third time on 29th so a 3.5WW for me  
Levels had doubled from 35 to 70 but they were looking for 100 so still none the wiser really- it's like torture. I am trying to stay positive as at least things are going in the right direction but because there is still doubt I don't want to get my hopes up to have them crushed later. No more HPTs for me until just before next test day- have done 4 with positive result but until the hospital says yes I just can't relax.

Xmasluck- don't worry too much about the AF pain- seems to be totally normal symptom which is so unhelpful!!

Ruth- so sorry    . Look after yourself

Welcome to gerbera, jessamine, dawny


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone...

Xmasluck we are testing the same day, but my ET was 13 Dec so they were very tiny embryos. I feel vile too - bloated, grumpy and exhausted. But not unhappy. So much to do but I just want to lie on the sofa in a heap. Feel a bit sick and my sense of smell v sensitive - but I was like that on my trial cycle so it's the estradiol I'm taking. Sore boobs at the sides - typical PMS symptom. Would I have a period while taking these drugs that mimic pregnancy? I don't know.

Alipali what torture! It sounds as if you are 'slightly' pregnant.

Ruth, sorry for your bad news. I hope you get some rest and recuperation over Christmas.

Hi to Dawny, Jessamine and Gerbera. 

This time of year is difficult. What constitutes 'heavy' lifting? Hauled a fat cat in his box to the vet the other day and carried the xmas tree in today. They didn't feel too heavy...

Keep well everyone! Good luck to those testing soon.

xxLeaf


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ruth* ~ so sorry hun......such a tough thing to have to go through. Take care and much luck for next year 

*Zanne* ~ have a lovely christmas too hun and I hope that 2009 brings you your dreams too xx

*Xmasluck* ~ big (((hugs))) sorry you are feeling down. You can change your name if you need to but I hope you don't have to  

*Alipali* ~ aw hun, what a nightmare wait for you but at least those levels have doubled. Keeping everything crossed  

Hi *Dawny* ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww.....sending you lots of positive vibes for a fabulous Boxing Day BFP  

*Hi Jessamine and Gerbera* ~ welcome to you both too and lots of luck  

*Hi Leaf and Lexig* ~ hope you are both doing ok 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Well only another day & a bit until test day.  Really tempted to do HPT but trying not to, go between 8-10am for bloods but don't get results until after 4pm wed (what a long day, as if 2ww isn't long enough).

Ruth   so sorry hun,take care x

Jessamine I had 2 grade 1's put back in as well & both 4 cell so I understand your worries but try not to worry too much about it, to give you a bit of encouragement one of my friends fell pregnant with a grade 2, 4 cell embryo, so try not read too much into this.

Alipali    I have my fingers crossed for you hun.

Zanne, still in my thoughts hun, have a fab Christmas!  

Welcome to everyone else        that we all get our Xmas & New Year wishes!!!


Dana xx


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

I got a bit of good news this morning. I have four frosties, and there is no waiting list at my clinic for FET, so if I do get AF I won't be long before I can go again. My initial thought is to have two thawed, and have 2 goes at fet before we have to go through the whole lot again. No idea how much a self funding FET cycle is though - does anyone have any ball park figures?

Leaf - hello. I noticed we got our results the same day too. I'm trying to decide if I have any symptoms, I don't think my sense of smell is hightened. I'm not bloated as such. I am exhasuted that's for sure - I could fall asleep. My concentration is terrible too. And I still have AF pains. I'm doing the opposite of knicker watch, I daren't go in case AF has arrived!! 

alipali88 - fingers crossed for your next test xxx

Dana - good luck for today.

Thanks LizzyB for your good wishes, I hope I don't have to change my name either xxx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well this is our  2nd IVF cycle and had EC last Tuesday and ET last Friday , we are therefore testing on 1st January 2009!!!

This cycle has been far more succesful so far, as had 7 eggs collected and all fertilised, so 5 are now in the freezer and 2 in me. Last time only 1 fertilised   

Last time IVF did not work however this time has been less stressful as we knew what to expect at every stage.

Our only worry this time is that up till yesterday I had  stomach pains (a bit like mild period pains) what does this mean as had no experience of this 1st time.

Good luck to everyone who is testing and have a very Happy Christmas

Cx


----------



## Dawny M (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello again,

Yesterday I had a tiny bit of brown coloured spotting (I know TMI)  This is 10 days after my IUI basting (27 days since last AF) I normally have long cycles c. 30 - 31 days so I am scared silly that this was my AF starting a bit early.  But overnight and so far today no more sign so i'm praying/hoping that this could be an implantation sign.  

I still feel slight AF symptoms and sore boobs - i'm getting a bit obsessive looking for other signs.

DH's first day off work so he's just gone shopping for my xmas presents and some new HPT's ready for later in the week.

Luckily I saved all my holiday from work waiting to hear when my treatment would start so I ended up with 15 days to take from 8th December until end of December so (apart from a few hours from home here and there on my laptop and 1 afternoon in the office) I have been on holiday for 2 weeks already and 2 more to go.  I couldn't do any more rest and relaxation if I tried!

I will just keep hoping AF doesn't arrive.   

Dawny


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish you all the best Dawny. I've been working at home since ET, and I'm not sure whether it is the right thing to do or not. I am going a bit crazy!


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

It does sound like implantation bleeding Dawny!

xxLeaf


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Cheryl

I had AF pains before ET and still have them now! I'm told it is normal. All the best for your BFP xx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi Xmasluck,

That's wonderful to have 4 frosties - I only have one! Where were you treated?

I just found out today that the eggs were fertilised using ICSI - can't believe they didn't think to mention it at the time!

My test is a pee stick that the clinic gave me to use on day 15. Apparently I can go and have a blood test from day 12 - Christmas day! But I think I'll wait as it's a long trek into Hammersmith. My approach is to assume it hasn't worked, but DP's approach is the opposite!

There's a whole forum on FET, I noticed, so they might know about the cost. As I was treated in Spain I'm wondering if I would have to go over there before I know whether the little frostie has survived the thaw. It would be a bit of a downer to go all that way if it doesn't. I suppose we could make a weekend of it. We had a nice time this time looking around the Prado after ET - the clinic assured us we could.

Fingers crossed for Dana, Alipali, Jessamine, Cheryl and all. Hugs for those whose news isn't good.

xxLeaf


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Its so quiet on here, thought I would pop by and say hello. Day 9 of 2WW, hallelujah. Just praying I make i to test date as that would be a small milestone in itself   still trying to be positive but I know in my heart of hearts that there is a very slim chance.

  Good luck to all you Dec/Jan testers. This time next year lets hope we are sat nursing our little ones 

xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Day 7 of 2 WW. Haven't cracked up this time as have kept myself busy with getting ready for christmas, it's been a good distraction. Still feel a bit rough and odd occassional twinge and period like pain  but I know I must not read too much into anything!!! 

If I don't get back on here have a fantastic xmas and good luck to all people testing    

Take care,

Cx


----------



## alipali88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all

Asked the hospital if I could test again today as didn't think I could wait until 29th they agreed and hcg only risen by 7 (70 to 7) in 2 days so sadly it wasn't 3rd time lucky for us    Been told by the clinic to get drunk and relax over Xmas. Still have to have one more blood test on 29th but said I would probably bleed before then
DH and I devastated as we have never got as far as being pregnant before- I know we need to take that as a positive but still as difficult as before at the moment.

Want to say thanks to all for listening to my ramblings, understanding and supporting. Really glad I stopeed lurking and got involved

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test     and I hope you all have lovely Christmas and New Year  Alixxxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Ali, 
I just wanted to send you a big hug . It truely is the worst to get a BFP and then the HCG level's not to rise as they should. I've been there and I feel for you, especially at this time of year. There isn't much people can say to make you feel better. Take Care of yourself.
Warbabe


----------



## JJ1980 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gosh can't believe I forgot about the Ladies in Waiting board!!!  Testing on Boxing Day - less than 2 days now.  TBH I've no symptoms at all.  Lost all my PMA yest when I had quite bad AF cramps but don't have any today so PMA is back.  I just keep thinking that if it has worked surely I would feel at least a wee bit different and have some sort of sign.  Only one wee embie on board but praying it's a fighter!

Jen xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

jen - best of luck for a bfp on boxing day  

alipali -   so sorry for your news - I agree with your clinic's advice on the drink

danalm - thanks for the encouragement, I know there are no hard and fast rules but it helps with the pma when someone in the same situation gets a good result.

I may not be on for a couple of days withhe family over so best of luck to everyone and merry christmas xx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Oh that's bad news Alipali. I'm so sorry. Good advice I reckon from the clinic to loosen up and relax over Christmas, but still. Maybe they have learned more about you this time that could be of use in the future.

Big hugs xxx

And Merry Christmas everyone and good luck to those testing... I may have a thimbleful of champagne to wish us all well, congratulate the BFPs and toast the future success of the BFNs.

xxx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All

I know this is short & sweet but really sorry & hope you all understand but i got a bfn today.

hope you all have a fantastic xmas and will speak to you all really soon.

Dana xx


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dana am very sorry to hear your news.     
Hope you manage to have a reasonable Christmas, so difficult to have your test day so close.
Thinking of you and your family.
We will have better luck in 2009! 

Karenx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

so sorry to hear your news danalm


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Dana thinking of you honey


----------



## Dawny M (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everybody.

I was due to test today but couldn't resist testing on Xmas day as only 1 day early and I really wanted my main xmas present to arrive.  I couldn't believe it when I got a   for the first time ever.

Woke up yesterday at about 5.30 desperate to go to the loo - managed to hang on until 6.30 as didn't want to wake up DH too early.

We were spending the day at my mum & dads with my BIL & SIL and my neice and nephew and although I was still really worried  it was a bit early we wrapped up the HPT in Christmas paper and after delaying it until around 5.30 gave it to my mum to open.  

I got all tearful and so did DH but it was lovely to share it with the family after all the frustration we have had.

I've just tested again this morning and the result seemed to come up alot quicker today and confirmed   again.  Wierd thought I thought i'd feel different somehow but very few symptons apart from some light spotting earlier this week.

I know it is early days but this is the first time we have got this far and i'll have to wait until Monday before I contact the hospital and arrange to do a blood test.   

I am so sorry to everybody who hasn't had good news over xmas and I wish you all the best of luck in 2009  


Dawny


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats a great gift for x-mas Dawny... Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone ! 
Can I join in your discussion ? I too am in the middle of the 2ww. I had my ET last Thursday and am due to take a HPT on the 1st Jan. 

This is our 2nd IVF. We were very lucky with the 1st IVF/ICSI and now have a wonderful little boy. He'll be 2yrs 2mths tomorrow. We are very blessed to have him. Before him, we had 3 failed IUI and a lot of heartache for 5 years. 

I'm finding this waiting jso nerve wracking again though and am none the wiser re. early symptoms !! I've been having AF type cramps on & off for the last 4 days, and in the night. 

Thinking about all of you testing soon and hope the new year brings you the best news.
xxxxxx
Moodyblues


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

fantastic news Dawn M I am so pleased for you  

welcome moodyblues I hope you get the same results as Dawn  

I am due to test on the 3rd of jan so I too am starting to feel nervous.  Had been quite bloated earlier in the week but that has settled down a lot and apart from achey (o)(o) and the odd sensation I don't have any other signs, I hope that is nothing to worry about.

  to anyone testing soon.


----------



## Miggins (Dec 18, 2008)

24.12.08 BFN. Brown spotting day 8/9/10 then day 12. Cramps and bleeding started the night before the test date. I knew it was over. ........


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

so sorry miggins


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck to everyone testing over christmas.

Just had our first bfp; this was our 6th cycle.

I tested early, on Christmas Eve as I felt totally different to all my other 2ww's.  Had slight nausea from 10days post e/c and implantation bleeding day 11 and slight af type discomfort also feel a bit away with the fairies, but maybe that's just me!

So sorry for anyone with bfn's over christmas but please don't give up hope!

Helen xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for the BFN miggins


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Helen !!!!! 
BFP after 6 cycles.... you well deserve this great x-mas gift


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me Jessamine. Good luck for the 3rd Jan. It's all coming soon for us now. My DH wants me to take the test on the 31st. That's what I did last time when I got pregnant. I did it the day before as I couldn't wait no more. I have already bought it (2 in the box). I'm not sure.

Congratulations Helen! You must be over the moon. 

So sorry to hear about your bad news Miggins. Try to stay positive. I know it's not easy but it's the only way to cope. I hope it happens for you soon. I remember the pain I used to feel after each BFN (had 3 of those). Thinking about you.

Moodyblues


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Loved reading about all of the Xmas BFP's. It gives us serial FF-ers a hope  

Quick question I had a trigger shot of 5000ui pregnyl on the 15th December, would it be out of my system by now? I know that 10000 takes between 10-14 days but what about 5000?

Reason is I tested faint BFP yesterday using FMU and a darker positive this afternoon. Can it be real? I am currently on my 3rd and final IUI and I want answers!! (Who doesnt?)  

Currently on day 11 after basting last week


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

You must be in a right state Sammysmiles! 

I don't know the answer to your question re. pregnyl injection dose but would imagine that 5000 hasn't the same effect as 10000. Keep positive coz' it sounds like you've got your BFP!! How brilliant !

I definitely had 10000 pregnyl this time and also last time when I tested 1 day before (BFP) and got pregnant.

Are you going to test again tomorrow ?

Thinking about everyone in the    



Moodyblues


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Moodyblues, being pregnant is like a pipe dream so I really dont believe it to be honest. Just three days to go then I will know, told DH and is isnt very pleased as I promised I wouldnt test early   He gave me a big hug though, he just doesnt want to see me upset again.

 Its a real result but I cant find anyone on here who got a BFP so early   Its my own fault, I should know the perils of early testing by now but it never stops me!


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Sammysmiles, 
From what I've read, lots of girls get BFN if they test earlier, that's why I don't want to do that. I know it's going to get really hard not to as I get closer to the 1st Jan. Especially as my DH is the kind to want to do it early. I told him earlier that no way I'm testing on the 31st. I'm worried that if I do it and it's a BFN I'll be so upset that I'll do something stupid like drink a whole bottle of wine and then what if the result was wrong because on 1 day was still too early ?!! 

I hope your result doesn't change. I don't want to put false hopes in your head but you definitely have had a lot less of the HCG shot. Think about that and keep smiling ! Fingers crossed for you !

Moodyblues


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh no, oh no, oh no! I'm meant to test on 31st Jan (had IUI on 15th Dec) but tested today BFN, so have now had 1/2 bottle of wine (am stopping there).. 

Is there ANY chance I could go bfp or do I need to make my plans for next stage (IVF)? I see Sammy is as impatient as I am - I hope all continues well for her and for Helen.

Best wishes to all of you
love 
Honeywitch
x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Honeywitch, you are in good company here! Its no over til AF shows her ugly face so keep   up and test again on the 31st. There is a diary on the Ladies in Waiting section where a lady tested early and again on OTD and got a BFN but had a late implanter and eventually got her BFP.

I also wish I hadnt tested early but screw it, I am going to test everyday til otd and pray my line gets darker (not lighter!)

xx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone ! 
I said to myself last night I would give the thread a rest as I'm getting really nervous now my HPT date is getting closer and maybe reading about everyone's fate isn't helping me relax. Almost wish I was in work !! But here I am again, having a peep whilst my DH is in bed and our little one is watching a DVD by me. 

Sammysmiles: How are you feeling? Thought I'd share this with you. I read a little bit of someone's IVF diary and just like you she tested +++ days before her date. You'll find it in the IVF diaries section, under IVF-3rd-Nov 08 BFP "It was the one" by SamJ. She got a BFP on the 30 Nov when she was due to test on 4 Dec !! How amazing is that !! Hang on to your result. This could well be it for you !!   

Honeywitch: Some girls have a BFN the day before their test and then they do it again the next day and they get a BFP. I have read a few stories like that on here. Don't give up hope. It can still happen for you.     you get a BFP on the 31st.

Moodyblues


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Moodyblues, I know in my heart of heart that its a BFP as I have never tested so close and got a BFP or even got so close to test date. Coming upto the 5th year of TTC now and it feels like a pipe dream.

I will check out that diary now. Stop me from googling constantly  

Got alot of aches and twinges so hope it is good news! xx

How are you holding out Moody?


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

hello everyone,

like you I am itching to test but I am really trying not to, otd is 3 jan which seems a lifetime away now.  I notice that a lot of you are feeling twinges etc but I have nothing except heavy and tender (o)(o) although these seem a little easier in the morning and has been a constant since before et and a precursor to af, do you think this is a bad sign I had et last sat so I am 7 days after et I am hoping bill and ben are implanting as we speak - i guess we all wish we had a crystal ball, at least I am back at work on mon so that should pass the time.

fingers crossed for you all


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi girls!

Not sure about twinges ! I just have a bad tummy. A mixture of nerves and cyclogest I reckon !! I did have some painful cramps on & off for a good couple of days but now it's just anxiety kicking in. I usually end up with a bad stomach when I'm really anxious about something, like I can't calm myself down. No sore or tender boobs for me or any sign of spotting. What I'm getting though every day is a slight temperature rise, like I'm flushing all of a sudden. Has anyone had that or heard of it ? 

Thinking of you Jessamine. The 1st Jan also seems like such a long time away for me too you know. I don't think I'll be testing early. I'm going to be good and wait my turn.

Have you tested again today Sammysmiles? You must be so excited !! It's got to be it, hey?

Moodyblues


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Going to nip out soon and pick up some more tests. 3 to be exact! Test today, tomorrow and OTD. I guess if its positive today then I will start to believe it. I suppose the line should get darker and darker, a bit worried in case its a negative now though.   going slowly mad.

Moodyblues, you are being so brave not to test but it only throws up more questions doesnt it? I have a diary on the 2ww thread but wont update it til I test again.

DH is already treating me like royalty, making me brews, lovely breakfast and he keeps eyeing up my massive ( . ) ( . )   I can honestly say this 2WW has been just like the rest apart from strange feelings in my lower back. DH had to give me a back massage the other night as I was so uncomfortable.

Jess, I always get tender boobies but that is also a pregnancy sympton isnt it? Its so hard to tell   Heres hoping for some New year BFP's and some September babies  

  baby dust all round


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Tested again - Day 12 another BFP. Darker than yesterday, came up really quickly.

Is it real?


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so pleased for you Sammysmiles !! You can only believe it's happened now !! A darker and quicker line is exactly what you needed today. That's what I've read about girls testing +++ earlier. It just gets better each time. I bet your DH is in shock.

Give us loads of   now girl !!
xxxxx
Moody


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Moody, DH said he wont believe it until then scan and I understand what he means. From my point of view though this is the closest I have been for so long that I thought it was out of my reach.

Lots of


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Sammsmiles !!!!   
I am glad IUI worked for you... Take care of yourself...


----------



## babygift (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello everyone
Have been watching this thread and wonder if anyone could help. My OTD was boxing day and the clinics` HPT showed negative. However as i have not bled the clinic advised to keep going with meds ( progesterone pessaries and hrt) till Monday and retest. Have bought clearblue digital. I have had had this result (not bleeding) with previous ivfs but this is my first donor egg recipient cycle. Am I getting my hopes up in thinking I might get a positive on Monday? Has anybody experienced this? Sorry to butt in but the suspense is killing me    
Good luck to all those currently in the 2ww
love Hx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a good xmas in this strange time of the 2 ww !!

Am testing on the 1st and wish it would come round quicker. Went to work today first day back since ET and feel absolutely shattered. Other than cramps and bloating for the first few days am experiencing not many symptons- am trying to convince myself though that if not doing IVF would I have symptons at such an early stage of pregancy?

Good luck to anyone testing this weekend

Cx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Sam smiles hun we spoke before about 1and half months, im so happy for you on your   Congrats hun!

Well ladies all that no me im bad again! day 18 for me so 11days(6th jan)til testing! How is everyone?

Merry christmas! X


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi there !

Sheryl, we test on the same day. OMG !! Getting closer !!! I have another week off work and I don't know if that's a good thing. It's hard not to think about anything else.   it works for us !

HR, your cycling journey looks pretty similar to ours. I too had 3 unsuccessful IUI. We had enough by then (we were so heartbroken each time) and went for IVF afterwards and it worked. What are you  planning to do now? Are you going to try again a.s.a.p or are you having a bit of a break ? Wish you loads of happiness whatever you do and if you go for it again, a BFP. It worked for us 4th time. Lots of hope.

Babygift, I'm afraid I can't help, but if your clinic wants you to test again then they must think it's not all over yet.   

Moody


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

HR, Moody, DK,

Thanks so much for your wishes. I am most definitely  , even DH is checking the tests now to see if this mornings was darker. I still cant believe it! It was like a pipe dream for me to give DS a sibling and even to see a + test again but I pleased as punch to be here.

I am hoping that I have a healthy and happy 8 months but we all know how quickly this can ripped away from you.   it sticks. Lots of luck for you testers, lets hope I am not the only Xmas miracle.

xxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh Sammysmiles, it's just wonderful!!      You must so happy. Does it feel surreal? Any different symptoms already? Have you told your little boy? He'll be chuffed. And your DH must be in a right state too. I'm really pleased for you. You deserve it after all that pain you've been through. Have you rung your clinic? Will they test you or give you a scan in a bit?

I hope I get the same result as you on Thursday.     I'm staying positive. Until I test anyway. I still have a bloated tummy (which I think is caused by those bloody pessaries!) and some on & off pain in my ovaries and a bit of a temperature on & off too. 

Moody


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

congratulations sammysmiles, I am really please for you

 i am now day 8 of 3det and my chest is no longer tender - do you think this is a bad sign?? no other symptoms really, hope this isn't the end of the line coming up


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Moody,

You are just 3 days away from your OTD... that must be really hard to keep away from testing early.
I am sending you lots of babydust and wish that it just happens like the first IVF for you  .

I am waiting for the clinic to re-open after the christmas & new year vacation.
I will be moving on to IVF in Jan.  When my doc was explaining about the whole IVF process, I was still like a rock, with an intense feel of fear inside my heart.  IVF seems to be a very long, intrusive process.
Though I am emotionally preparing myself for this long ride, its also scary for me.  When I think that I have only three chances with IVF, my mind goes panicking thinking what if it doesn't work with any of the three times just like how IUI didn't work three times for me


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

HR, I know what you mean but if we'd known (and I know it's stupid to say that now, none of can ever know what's round the corner) none of the IUIs would work for us, we'd have gone for IVF straightaway. It made us feel like we'd wasted a lot of time and money. We have only done private treatment you see, so the bill so far has been massive. That's another reason why I'm so nervous about this time. I don't think we'd be able to afford another go straightaway. Fingers crossed we won't need to.     

We were lucky IVF worked 1st time so based on that, I would recommend it to anyone who hasn't got pregnant with IUIs. I can only speak from personal experience, and hope your cycling journey ends with a BFP like it did us.

Moody


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

congrats sammy smiles x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Sammysmiles!

I waited patiently the full 17 days until this morning when IVI Madrid wanted me to test, and now I don't know if I'm pregnant or not as I don't understand the Spanish pregnancy test - I assumed it would the same as the tests here but it's a bit different - I managed to use it and next to the testing window there's a C and a T. A blue line appeared immediately next to C, but I don't know what that means! It's torture! Have sent DH out for a Clearblue. Pregnant in Spanish is embarazada so I have no idea what C means. Trying to get through to the clinic.... Aaaagh!

Xmasluck, how are things going with you?

xxxxLeaf


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi 
jessimine, it doesnt mean anything i dont think that ur boobs dont hurt anymore, i am a day behind u and my boobs def hurt less than they did too. its the progesterone that gives all the symptoms most people have.
re the spanish pregnancy test i would guess that c means control and t means test,this is what are on hospital test packets( i am a nurse) . u need both lines to be showing the same as english ones  but do it with a english one i may be wrong and the c and t may be different in spainish. i   its a bfp x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Oh thanks. Control and test would make sense. The clinic just called back and I think it's negative - it's quite different to the ones I've used here, but I think a pink line means pregnant and a blue line means not pregnant. Poo...

xxxxLeaf


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

3 more days for me till I take my HPT and I'm getting really edgy now. It felt like I was coming down with the flu last night. I had a bad headache and a temperature. I felt awful, took some paracetamol and went to bed for a bit. I didn't have a very good night either. I had lower cramps and I thought AF was coming. Sorry for the moan ! I'm feeling a bit better this morning (milder cramps & bit of headache) and will just have to be patient.

Leaf, sorry to hear about the confusion with your spanish test. I've never seen a hospital test or heard of C and T. Are you going to take a British HPT to check again? If you do, I wish you get a +++ result. 

Gerbera, do you test on the 4th ? Good luck to you too.

Moodyblues


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Leaf - thinking about you too, I don't get my results until 4.00.

Congrats sammy - that is brilliant news xx

Good luck to everyone testing soon xx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck Xmasluck !!!!!!!!!!! Hope it's a BFP for you.     

Moodyblues


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks moody, 3 1/2 hours and counting. This is terrible!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck Xmasluck, lets get rid of that question mark and   you get some great news. Its either a bottle of wine on New Years Eve or a glass of OJ. Lots of   

Moody, AF cramps are a great sign. I had some horrible AF pains and lower back ache last week, DH even had to give me a massage as I couldnt get comfortable. You are being so brave not to test, I wish I hadnt as it threw up more questions and worry  

Leaf, let us know how you get on with the digital test. Its not over just yet x


SR08 & Jess! Yippeee, I am starting to believe it now. Keep rubbing my tum asking the little one to hold on tight!  

HR, the odds are so much better with IVF. We only got one turn with IVF so if IUI didnt work then we only had one more chance. Lots of    for you, check out the IV threads. I fully stocked up on info there as I wanted to know how quickly we could start

Good luck fellow testers. 

ps Spoke to the clinic today and OTD is actually tomorrow   but they let me off because the test was so dark today. Whoops!!


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

My digital was negative too - both tests gave the result in under 30 seconds so it seems an emphatic BFN.

The doc called and at least they use vitrification as their cryopreservation method which gives 90% survival rates. There's only a 30% success rate with a single DE FET, but that's still as good as regular IVF I suppose. If that doesn't work it's back to pole dancing to raise enough for a fresh donor cycle!

Xmasluck, here's hoping you save the day!

xxxxLeaf


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

So sorry for you Leaf. Thinking about you and sending you loads of comforting hugs.      
It only takes one egg you know so I hope your FET brings you that little bundle of joy you so deserve. 

Sammysmiles, how many tests did you take ? I think I did about 5 or 6 last time. I was going completely mental. This time I'm much wiser but still so  though. DH still wants me to do it on Wed. which I think I might to get it over with.  

Xmasluck, fingers crossed for your result later.    

Moodyblues


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I did one Xmas day (a clea blue) and it had the faintest ever line, another one Friday with a more visible line, then Sat, Sun and today. I have a picture of them but cant upload them   you can clearly see the lines darkening over the 4 days. So 5 tests in total, wish I had waited but the test was calling me from the cupboard!


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Leaf I am so sorry.    I hope 2009 is your year.

It is BFP for me. I have a level of 439, and I don't even know what that means but it is good apparently.

For all of you still on the 2ww, I had the worst AF pain ever. I had all my normal PMT symptoms. I even did a silly test on Day 5 which was a BFN! So don't lose heart!

I know it's early stages for me, and I'm not out of the woods yet, but DH and I are very very happy


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

This is wonderful news Xmasluck! It really has made the day brighter, and I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Good luck to all the others waiting too.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations Xmasluck !!!!!!!!!!     
It's so cool ......... You must be  
Send us lots of   

Moody


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeyy! Xmasluck, you dont have to change your name after all  . Thats wonderful news for you and your family 

xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lizzy B hi again hun how are you Please can you add me to the list AGAIN! testing 6th jan! Had 3 great eggies when went for follie scan on the 22nd so     this is our month!

How is everyone? xx


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All


Just wanted to say thank you for all your well wishes, we're doing ok & managed to have a nice xmas for my nephew & family.

Really sorry for everyone who were the same as us with our bfn   , 2009 will be our year!

 to all of you with your bfp

Dana xx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

xmas luck - congratulations, really pleased for you


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

Hope you're all doing ok. It seems a bit quiet on here. 2 more days of waiting for me. Getting impatient now! DH was keen for me to test just now but having already been to the loo like 3 times since I've been up I doubt it's the best idea. I will do it tomorrow. No real symptoms to analyse at the moment ... just got a headache, probably from lack of sleep. Will now try to keep busy for the rest of the day and try not to think about that pack of tests waiting for me upstairs. Might just unwrap it though to have a look, can't remember how it's done exactly! I notice most of the girls seem to have a test done by their clinic. I've never had that. I wonder why. Does it mean some girls don't do a HPT at all then? Mmmm...

Moody


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Jess, Moody, Sammy & Leaf. All seems fine so far. Got my scan on the 7th. It's just begining to sink in now!!

Moody I wish you all the best, try not to be tempted to test early! No idea why your clinic doesn't do blood tests, I guess they are all different. 

Leaf - All the very best with FET, it only takes one xx

Sammy - hope all goes well with your scan

Jess - hope it's a BFP for you xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

just a really quick post to apologise for not being around.......i've been really poorly so taking some time out...

As always though sending all the luck in the world       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi girls!

Just letting you know that DH pestered me so much to take a test this afternoon that I gave in. I almost didn't after I'd read the instructions. It said, if testing early, use morning urine so I wasn't sure I should. But then we both thought let's just get on with it. So I did and it came up as a   in seconds!!!! 

I can't believe it. What a way to end the year! We are so so happy.  

Thanks to everybody for their support and wishing good luck to all of you still waiting to test.

Moody


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeyyy!! Moody, thats great news. Another little miracle for you   I have been checking this board all day, I knew you would give in  

I am on the waiting for scan 2009 thread, come over and join us. I never thought I would post there.

Heres for a lovely healthy and happy 8 months for you and little bubs xxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Sammysmiles !! 

I guess 1 more day wasn't going to make much difference. My DH keeps saying he knew I was pregnant coz I've been glowing over the past few days and not been depressed like I always am before AF. I think I secretely knew it too (some instinct or a different feeling somehow, I don't know how to explain it) but of course didn't want to build my hopes up. I mean who can really know for sure? 

This is a 2nd miracle for us you're absolutely right. We are truly blessed. 

Sending heaps of   to all of you waiting.

Moody


----------



## Malak (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Girlies

Can i join you all please !!!  Due to test tomorrow and AF not reared her head yet.  Only made it to day 10 last time so every hour is excruciating.  Have had lower backache fairly consistently since day 7, bad cramps on and off some even woke me up during the night on day 11, boobs are sore (worse in the evenings), need to wee lots ... god this is so tough ... thankful to have got this far but now it really feels like its a real possibility.  I don't know how often progesterone holds off AF (obviously didn't work for me last time) need some PMA from all you BFP peeps.  Sorry to read about the BFN's its just so hard ... i hope that one day we will all fulfill our dreams.  Any thoughts welcome ... its the lower backache i have been most concerned about oh and had no spotting !!!

Kxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Malak, I was the same. Lower backache and cramps from early on, so bad that I couldnt get comfortable at all! They are all symptons of PG and AF, its so hard to tell isnt it?

Lots of   for you, will check for your results tomorrow.

No AF is always good news surely? (ps I made it to day 11 on my first IUI and this was the furthest I had ever got as well until this cycle) 
xxx

Also I didnt have any spotting either xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS Moody   
Thats a great news, Somehow I was expecting a BFP for you   Very glad for you.

Wish you and Sammysmiles a great journey through your pregnancies  

Take care of yourselves and stay healthy....


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

fantastc news moody - I hope your good luck passes over to me for saturday!!

best of luck for your test tomorrow malak from what you have said I imagine it will be a bfp for you too


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks girls ! It feels like a big relief. We are so excited at the prospect of another baby and feel very very lucky indeed.    

HR, IVF is the way to go, in our opinion of course, and I wish you all the best with it next month. It will work for you too!    

Jessamine, wishing you a BFP on Sat. Lots and lots of   for you.

Malak, welcome and wishing you too a BFP tomorrow.

Sammysmiles, how are you feeling? Will probably join you on the other thread (had a quick look at it earlier) once I've rung my clinic on Friday. Don't want to jump up too fast  I'm so scared, and will take my other HPT first thing in the morning. Still, this is so exciting !!!!!


----------



## babygift (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Moodyblues and Sammysmiles and xmasluck   
it is lovely to read your messages and positive encouragement to others
Still waitin for AF to arrive after another negative on monday. Heres to a good 2009 for everyone x 
love Hx


----------



## Malak (Mar 29, 2008)

Morning All ... well what a morning did a test at 6am and it was faulty - aaargghhhh so had to wait until 9am for DH to go out when chemist opened and get another one as didn't have a spare  !!!!!!!!!!

Have just tested though and i can't believe it but ...

WE ARE PREGNANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG ... DH is saying to keep calm but i never thought we would get here just seemed too good to be true.  Have just phoned my mum who is boarding a flight to Tenerife and she is in tears !!!!!!!

Thanks for the support 

Lots of love

Kelly xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Malak, I knew it!!

Thats great news, I am so happy for you and DH  

xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Kelly !!!!!
Wow... there seems to be so many BFPs around this new year.
That gives me a positive spirit  

Sorry for the BFN babygift  , I wish this new year to give us our much awaited BFP.
Sammy, Moody & Kelly, Have a great new year and keep us posted on how the first scan goes

Good Luck for all those whoever is waiting to test in this coming week.  
Happy New Year to you all.... 

-HR


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks HR, how are you feeling? I have had 3 IUI's in total and TTC for 5 years so I know how crappy it is to get a BFN. I hope you are okay and gearing up for 2009?

Do you think you will do any more IUI's or go onto IVF?


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Haven't tested today (my test day) as three days into heavy AF. Presume there's no point?

Am researching Bourn Hall versus LWC, and whether I should move onto IVF from IUI. I can only really afford one more go, as it will be a loan. 

Also wondering - has anybody else experimented with the sperm donor site and would they recommend or not? I know the legal position for single women at home rather than at a clinc with donor sperm is quite different - the donor can claim paternity rights. 

Glad to hear some of you had good news - hope I do next time!


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone !

Well done Malak!     Brilliant news for you. Wishing you a heathy and enjoyable pregnancy.

Honeywitch, HR, Babygift, may your dream come true in 2009.     

Jessamine, thinking about you, not long to go now for you, hey? Hope it's a BFP!!!!

Happy New Year to all, wishing all the girls on here a healthy pregnancy or a BFP.

xxxxxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations Malak - I told you so  

thanks moody - I do too, still staying away from the pee sticks!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi girls!

Happy new year everyone !! I did try to upload something flash land glitterry like you just have Sammysmiles. I guess the pregnancy hormones are already making me into a "no hope" !! Never mind.



xxxxx
Moody


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

hello

had brown discharge and af feelings today so did hpt and it was bfn    - test date on saturay will just be a formality now, best of luck to you all and thanks for your support


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Jess,   take care of you and DH.   2009 is your year

xx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thinking about you Jessamine. I know how you must feel and I really hope the new year brings you better news really soon.     Be kind to yourself now and treat yourself to lots of nice things.

Moody


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

hello hopeful gatecrashing in here !!!!

Many congrats to the BFPs for your long deserved good news 

and massive    to those of you who s turn it wasnt to be this time  

Jessamine - just wanted to say that brown blood is generally old blood and that i really hope the test can turn positive for you  on sat    

Happy New Year to you all xxxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks girls for your support.

hopeful - tmi coming up but it wasn't really brown blood just a beige discharge, only way I can explain it.


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessamine, I guess you still have a chance, things could change around by your OTD. 
Sending you lots of babydust.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Jess! That could be anything. Unless its bright red and there is alot of it then its not over. 

Search on here for late BFP, so many ladies have tested early and got a BFN then tested two days later on got their BFP. You may have yourself a late implanter.    Its good news. I know that you just want answers but now you are in limbo til test date.

Big    

If I can find the link for some of the late BFPers, I shall PM you x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jess - im with sammy hon - goodluck


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Jessamine, the other girls are right, until your OTD you can't really be sure. That's why I was reluctant to test early in the first place and kept saying that to DH. What you've just described doesn't sound like a proper AF either, does it? Try to keep positive and hold on until testing again on Sat. Will be thinking about you Hun. Fingers crossed for you big time.      the result changes into a massive BFP.

Welcome to the thread Hopeful. How is it going with you ? 

Moody


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi everyone, i'm new here and i must say that FF has been a great help the last few days.
i'm 3 days post embryo transfer of 5 blastocysts, 2 grade 1 and 3 grade 2....we're shooting   for triplets at least. 
i've only just registered but have been reading a lot of posts the last few days and i feel really good cos i now know not to panic with every little twing i feel thanks to all of you.

lots and lots of babydust for you all with love.


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessamine -   I sort of know what you're going through... I've got beige too!  I have also heard of others that test negative the day before and then get a positive on OTD. I'm fluctuating between feeling hopeless to feeling hopeful... only tomorrow will put us out of our misery!  to you!
xxx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi blooming! I've been a bit of a lurker and haven't posted much here, but I too have found FF immensely helpful! It's stopped me worrying about all the aches but I still panic when I see spotting!  Best of luck with your 2ww.  I found the first week okay but the second week much harder. I have to say, I'm surprised that you've got 5 blasties back! Wow! Which clinic are you? My clinic is much stricter! 
xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

hello topaz, nice to hear from you and I         that you get good news tomorrow.  I am glad there is someone testing on the same day as me, sort of feelsike someone is holding your hand if that doesn't sound too daft!

thanks to everyone else for their encouragement.  progress so far, one small wipe of blood last night, this morning nothing then slight af feelings more heavy than cramps and a wipe of brown and small dot of blood - I just don't know    1 more day to go.


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

jessamine, there's still hope for you!      I also had a bit of dark brown spotting this morning but I do know of someone that had a tiny spot of red but still got a bfp!
And thanks, it does feel like someone's holding my hand! 
xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls - I didn't know this thread was here - know Jessamine from cycle buddies but would love to get to know the rest of you. 

My OTD is 6th Jan - been getting AF pains all week so praying it's not the     on her way         

LuuLuu


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thinking about you Jessamine !!!! I so hope you get a +++ result tomorrow.       

Welcome Topaz and Luuluu, this has been a great thread for me in my 2ww. I hadn't done anything like it before and am so glad I joined . I've met such supportive people on here and the plan is now to move us all on the "Waiting for your scan in 2009"  thread so we can all carry on with the journey together.  

I have my scan booked for the 23rd Jan. and cannot wait to see our little one or ones. We had 2 embies put back and they were both perfect looking 8 cells so we are really wondering !

Bye for now girls.

Moody


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hey topaz, i knew the 5 blasts put back would probably surprise quite a few people.
i live outside the uk, but i'm in london all the time, it's my second home.
my clinic is not as strict and even though i had 7 viable blasts, put in 5 cos we really would like triplets....... my dh would love it if all 5 happened but we're all telling him that'll be when he can carry a few himself   
we've been trying for almost 13 years now and really       that this is IT!

i'm really excited and am so grateful for FF, i've learned so much here and my 2ww is not scary at all. For the first time in a long time, i am not anxious about anything and just thinking positive thoughts and     everyday.

i've rested quite a lot the last few days, lots of dull backache,bloating, a few cramps and then this morning, after cyclogest, shooting pain down my left leg.....anyone else had this?

anyone testing on the 12th like me?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck Blooming, triplets would be fantastic wouldnt it? There would never be a dull moment at your house   I always told DH I would like twins as I have no intention of putting myself through this again (easier said than done though, ask me again in a few years!)

Back ache is good, I never suffer with it but I did this time and got a lovely BFP this week.

Good luck Jess & Topaz for tomorrow, LuuLuu -   its implantation. It sounds promising x

LizzyB, I hope you start to feel better soon. We are missing your   . Look after yourself xx

Hi Moody, fellow BFP-er. Lots of  sticky vibes for you


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi sam how are you hun?? Hows them babies in there 

Hi to all, How is everyone?
my OTD is the 6-7th! But dnt think il be getting there, had terrible af pains, i dont get long lutal stage either which i read is a bad thing 

 i get my bfp just seems its never to happen! x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey DK, sorry to hear AF maybe around the corner   How many cycles of clomid have they recommended to you? How is Fire Opal on the Clomid thread? We were on the 2WW together back in September, both got BFN's


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey sam, she is ok, a little low and in pain but ok i think!  il pass you your wishes hun! Thanks for your message but i think af is on her way yes, temp dropped a tiny bit this morning but i did sleep wiitht the fan on all night as was/is extremyl hot, got sore thoart and dry lips  So thats prob it! 

Hows u anyway? x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I am okay, still in disbelief but it is starting  sink in more as my ( . ) ( . ) are still tender and I cant stop weeing!   I can honestly say I love every single sympton as I never thought I would get this far again. 

How are you? Did you have a nice Xmas? I hope you managed to have a few glasses of wine.


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks sam, i'm going to be loving all the backache now 
my best girlfriend said the same thing to me today, backache is a good thing as long as it leads to a bhp at the end.

i'm just loving life so much today, lots of       around me right now, dh has been the best.

i'm wishing everyone testing this weekend all the best, hold on to hope, nothing is impossible if you believe.

blooming.


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Another BFN for me... 

Jessamine - how are you doing? 

xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

I a so sorry topaz   

the dream is over for me too BFN,    first test didn't work properly so I had to do it again to be sure but I already knew.  Just got to wait for AF now, discharge has got heavier and I think there is tissue in it now too (tmi) so she can't be far away.

will try naturally until we go private, does anyone know of any threads that contain hints and tips for natural conception?

luuluu -    you will start the BFP ball rolling.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

So sorry Jessamine and Topaz - sending you    .


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Jess and Topaz 

Take a look at these two threads for TTC naturally. There may be some useful tips here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169827.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=198.0

Look after yourself


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs!

Jessamine - I am really sorry to hear it didn't work out for you either.      

xxx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Very sorry for the BFN Jessamine & Topaz  
Its not a fair game at all....     

I wish you both all the luck in 2009 and may this new year favour us all for a BFP.


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi guys,
jessamine and topaz,     i'm really sorry to hear about your bfn results. keep your spirits up for the next go around.        
bless you.


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a question, any help or opinion would be greatly appreciated. 
i've been kind of addicted to diet coke the last year or so    well, dh thinks i am anyway    
since i've been on the 2ww, i've really cut down but i'm craving it all day long.
does drinking diet coke have any effect in the 2ww?    
thanks,
blooming.


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Blooming

as happy girl says try de caff and if your still craving it, it may be that your are missing out on the caffeine   in which case it will pass after a few weeks of having none.  Im about to start my withdrawal from coffee !!!!! 

Good luck hon 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks ladies, will do, i'm sure it's the caffeine.
i usually have a cup of coffee every morning and the day after ET, i switched to tea, but by the next morning, i was drinking coffee again without even realising it until dh said  " is that coffee?" i was halfway through the cup already    
it's an effort to not go straight for the coffee jar every morning    
SIGH!


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Jessamine & Topaz, really sorry to read about your results. Hope it happens for you really soon. You must be kind to yourselves now and think positive for your TX. Take great care.   

Moody


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies - Please can I join you - starting the craziness of the 2ww and trying to stay sane!! 

Babydust to you all
xxxxx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies,
hope everyone is having a restful weekend.
i'm finally at the end of my first week of the 2ww......phew! 7 more days before my pgt.....can't wait.

does anyone have an opinion about travelling during the 2ww? 
i'm supposed to be flying for a day trip 2 days before my pgt, torn whether to go or not...... i really want to though.
i'm thinking by then it'll be ok to. i'm not having any more backache and other symptoms since today and so i'm just wondering.

thanks everyone, FF has really been a great resource for me.

babydust to all with love      

blooming


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies any news on any testing lately?

I have around 2-5days til i test, im on day 26 of 28days cycle but my chart says i muct not test til the 9th...ummmm The waiting the waiting! xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Blooming, I really cant see that it makes a difference in the early days to be honest. So many women dont even realise they are pregnant until a missed period or two and they carry on as normal. Check with your clinic to make sure but I would say you are safe. It would be better for you in the long run I expect to carry on as normal anyway, take your mind of the little one snuggling in  

Hi DK, hold on in there! Nearly at test date. Hope you havent been testing again    

xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey sam hun you and bump ok??
I did test yesterday and was  but managed to hold out today! Did sleep well at all 

You back to work today??xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, back at work today   Dont mind too much though. I am hoping it means the time will fly by  

Sorry about your BFN hun but it is too early. I am a persistent early tester as well  , I usually test turn it over so I cant see it, pray and chant please over and over then turn it over. I know exactly how you are feeling   Dont let it get you down, we were two months into our 5th year of trying and I was so upset thinking it would never happen.

Big  , if you ever need a chat or a good old rant then feel free to PM me. Its hard to stay upbeat and fluffy on these boards sometimes isnt it? 

xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Sam thanks hun, Had a bit of pain and spotting yesterday which is why im a little upset and disheartneded but been told as was 9dpo could been inplantion pains/spotting, but just not   for this month hun, i fill like ooooo a preg sign then another hits me and i think ooo AF on her way   its the waiting i hate it! Waiting for the fertilty nurse to call me back about if i can go in and see herand maybe have some bloods done! O god sorry to go on hun!        thank you! x


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello ladies, I wonder if this might be the right place for me at the moment? I normally post on IM Bumps and Babies. I am lucky enough to have a lovely little boy by donor egg IVF. I am now trying for a little brother or sister for him. I had a dissapointing chem preg in Oct. I had a transfer of 2 embryos on 2nd Jan (3 frozen). Now on 2ww and already a bit twitchy but not plunged into full scale craziness yet! 
My test date is 16/01/09. Please may I join you during my 2ww? love from Bree x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

DK - just wanted to say I feel for you honey - its a tough old time towards the end of the 2ww.      

I am a while away still and keep looking for signs and know I shouldnt and still bms ing as the problem is I have such an irregular cycle so I dont know how long to BMS for!  Except last month was 28 days bang on and this month (clomid month) i have had ovulation signs over the last 4 - 5 days whch fits 28 days again. Feel bloated and shooting pains and nagging ache in ovary area a plenty. Also lots of EWCM which seems to be disappearing so think I will give Mr Lentil a night off tonight to recuperate and then another go tomorrow night as I understand it you ov 24 - 36 hours after the EWCM    

Why does this 2 ww have to be so horrid?! I love the fact that there is a glimmer of hope but hate the end of the 2ww as it has always been such a sad time for us. 5 1/2 years later we are still going through it! xxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi bree hun and welcome of course you can post here dont ask hun your welcome! Ho are you feeling

Lentil thank you, I have been having terrible pains in my legs and knees and i have been told thats AF signs and i do get them alot around my period but just read on the net that very early on in pregnancy leg cramps is good thing so confused               Think i not going bother to annalise anything any more just get on with it and either she will ahow her ugly face! 

AF YOUR NOT WANTED OR WELCOME SO STEER CLEAR OK!!!! ^ NO AF^

Its so hard ladies aint it! xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

No AF dance for everyone here 
        

xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

DK, Thanks for the welcome. Sorry your early test has disheartened you. I'm sending round the pee-stick    ! You are right to not analyse "signs" as that is a one way ticket to crazy town!! Having said that I am the worst one for early testing and can analyse the heck out of the merest twinge   

Blooming, regarding your query about flying; I have my treatment in Spain so flying is somewhat obligatory for me on the 2ww. My clinic dont seem to think its important. Also, air hostesses must get preggers sometimes?

Lentil, love your dance it made me smile!

love from Bree xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just updating threads I've been on.

Been to 6 week scan today and pleased to advise we have TWINS on board!  We are over the moon although conscious very early days so keeping everything crossed!   

Blow me bubbles for luck!

Good luck to those of you currently undergoing tx and to the rest of you hoping 2009 is your year!  

DeeDee xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

DeeDee - what fabulous news - twins - you are truly blessed!!!  Have a happy and healthy 8 months!!!

LuuLuu


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats for the TWINS DeeDee !!!
I am sure you must be on cloud 9  

Take care of yourself well....


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks guys, i think i will be making that trip this weekend. dh just thinks i might stress myself out if we do but i think it will take my mind off the fact that i'll be testing two days after that.      believing for a big fat BFP!

congrats deedee  
fantastic news......awwwwwwwwwwww.......twins.
wishing you all the best for the next few months       
take good care of you and them little ones.

blessings,
blooming.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Bree - I live in Spain - which clinic are you at? xxx

DeeDee - lucky lady with twinnies - you must be over the moon sweets xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls

Not good news for me I'm afraid - 2 negative tests so it's a BFN.  Got to pluck up the courage to ring the hospital now.

LuuLuu


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Luuluu hun is today your OTD? Im sorry for your  Has AF arrived though?as its not over til she has?

I had some brown bleeding yesterday quite a bit got lil bit today thought it was my AF but im not sure   Its never over til you got that full flow red blood hun!            For you! Let us know what your clinic says! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

LuuLuu     

LizzyB - pls can you add me to your list? thanks xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Lentil, I go to IM in Barcelona. I have got to know Barcelona pretty well on my many, many trips there! It was great until the pound crashed and equalised with the Euro. Now the treatment seems VERY expensive. But wanted same donor as last time so had to go back.

DeeDee, congrats on TWINS.  And well done for getting through that "second" 2ww of waiting for the first scan, its pretty nail-biting isnt it!

LuuLuu, Sorry bout your test.   Which pee-stick did you use? I swear by First Response as the new one detects the faintest wiff of HCG in the urine. Its so gutting when that second line doesnt appear. Must be one of the worst feelings in the world   .

Blooming, I think you're right about trying to take your mind off things as those last two days are hellish. You will be just as stressed staying at home thinking about testing! Is there anything you can do to make your trip easier so you dont get in a flap?

DK Sorry you have been plagued by some brown spotting. Try not to read too much into it .   

love from Bree xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Bree - Tell me about it - the Euro - Pound is NOT good at all!! Our tx (if we need another ... always   we dont) will seem pricey! GL at IM xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Bree - used the Clearblue digi which it says you can use 4 days before AF due.  Think it is just the cyclogest keeping away my period now but if no AF in a few days will test again.  I suppose stranger things have happened.  

Will be hanging around to see how you all get on!!!

LuuLuu


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi LuuLuu, I think that one tests down to 25iu HCG. The first response that says 6 days before period tests right down to 10iu HCG. Its worth retesting in 48hours. If nothing else it gives you 48 hours to prepare for the worst. What did your clinic say when you phoned them
love from Bree xx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey ladies 

just wanted to let you know that  i went back to the clinic yesterday for my follow up consultation  with dr hall  and she has agreed that we can start treatment in feb for FET  as i have 3 frosties  and she finally agreed to us having 2 put back this time  apparently 
we have  1 grade 1-2 5 cell  1 grade 2-3 4 cell  and  another grade 3-4 4 cell  put dont know enough about grading to if they are ok or not  

anyhows i hope everyones ok ? 
xxxx

xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Bree - they said exactly what you said - don't get your hopes up but retest in 48 hours.  

Crazychic - those gradings sound good to me - they grade 1 - 5 so you've got some good one's there.  We've got 3 frosties too but don't think they are that good.


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

LuuLuu, Is this your first try with treatment? Is it on the NHS? If so will you be entitled to another free go or will you have to go private if this doesnt work?
love from Bree xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Bree - yep first IVF which we self funded due to waiting list.  Will need to self fund FET and then hopefully will get our 2 NHS tries.


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

LuuLuu, thats brilliant that you have some frosties  . Your little frozen miracles   . 
love from Bree xx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hey ladies, how are you all doing?
i'm counting down the days to the end of 2ww, feeling really good about it, haven't had any cramps the last few days, just some shooting pains down my leg after cyclogest.
i've suffered some insomnia the last few days and headaches too in the evenings, is this normal

i'm supposed to test next monday but i'm thinking to do a blood test tomorrow cos it'll be 2 weeks since EC, don't know if dh will let me out of his sight to go get it done. he's got enough patience for the two of us to wait till monday      don't know if i can...hmmmmmm
i guess we'll see what happens tomorrow, will keep you all posted.

have a good day all.

blooming


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know that my   has turned up and in full swing to and causing lots of pain 

Thank you all for the support! See you soon! Another day tomorow so c u in 2 weeks! Or not i hope, i wish u all  xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

So sorry DK - I know exactly how you are feeling so big    .

LuuLuu


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks luuluu hun! xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

DK, So sorry to hear that. Guess its back to try try again  
love from Bree xx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry dk


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks bree and jaz Means alot ladies!

Yep back on the clomid tomorow! Same dose as i responded well  have follie scans and thats booked for 19th so will keep you all posted! I often post even when not on 2ww! I have made some good friends and good t make more!  xx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies,
couldn't wait any longer, so i went ahead and had a pg test and....................
ITS A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            

dh and i are over the moon, i could not stop crying and     
what a feeling!!! a 12 year journey and we're finally here, my God is an awesome God!!
my faith is what got me through it all.

i wish everyone testing, the best and will remember you all in my prayers.

blooming marvelous


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

omg - bLOOMING - THATS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Congratulations honey!! 

Thats two people today with long term IF 14 yrs and 12 yrs so we allhave to keep going thats what I reckon!! xxxxxxxx 

The burning Q is - What if anything did you do different?? oh and any symptoms pls
xxxxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

DK on ur   hopefully i will be back on   again as long as scan goes well on monday

 to all  
and congrats to those who had


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks lentil, we are so happy, it's almost unbelievable, we've been through so much over the years.

over the years, anytime i thought i might be pregnant, i always stressed myself out about it, worried a lot, was very anxious all the time and very fearful and then just gave up even before i confirmed whether i was or not.

the difference for me this time was, for the first time, i didn't worry even for a second, i was calm all the way through treatment, i had no fear, no anxiety.....not easy, trust me...... i was just really determined not to be. the biggest thing for me was that i held unto my faith like never before......like never before.....and just kept      and believing that this would be the outcome as this is our first go at icsi.

i really am wishing everyone the best cos this is the most wonderful feeling in the world and i am grateful for it. wow! i am overwhelmed with joy.
we should all get to feel like this and that is my prayer for everyone.

i want to say thank you to everyone on FF cos this has been a great resource for me the last ten days or so, and i have been really encouraged by all your stories and experiences. only someone going through what we all are really knows what we're going through, so thank you all so much and God bless.

blooming marvelous


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweety - I am not overly religious but I found a beautiful prayer today and have said it.     it works for me and DH xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Blooming! What fantastic news   Arent you 4 days early  ? I was even worse, I was 5  

Come over to the waiting for first scan 2009 thread, there are a few of us on there from here driving ourselves mad  

Lentil, good luck for your 2WW. I am   it works for you too honey x

xx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks sam.
yes i'm 4 days early. i just couldnt wait any longer, dh was patient enough for the two of us but i just didnt want to wait anymore. i kept reading your posts sam about your testing over and over again and i thought, why not? it could happen the same way for me too.....AND IT DID!    
havent called my doctor yet, he might not be happy i tested early. i have pre existing appointment with him for monday so i'll see him then and give him the good news.

lentil, all the best for your testing, you dont have to be religious to know there is someone bigger than us up there. keep your spirits up while you wait hon


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks donna hun!      

congrats Blooming! xx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

fantastic news blooming, I am really pleased for you


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Blooming I promised myself this time that I wouldnt test early and I just couldnt help myself! I am the most impatient person in the world, you would think that after TTC for so long that I would have more patience (whats 2 weeks compared to 5 years  )

I cannot wait to see how many beanies you are carrying!   for triplets xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Blooming, THATS FAB!! Here come the dancing bananas......

                      

love from Bree xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Blooming !!!  Sure you deserve this after all the long waiting years...
Wish you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.  I will be waiting to hear if you have twins, triplets or all five


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks everyone    

it's all been just great so far and then this evening, i start spotting. first it's brown and now pink.
called the doc's office and they say not to worry, rest and relax, nothing is wrong.

i'm keeping my spirits up and dh is holding me together and we are believing for the best.

any experiences anyone can share regarding this will help.
thanks again everyone and the best to you all,

blooming marvelous


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

p.s 
couldn't get into the chatroom tonight.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Blooming, some people bleed all through their PG and I think the risk of losing a little bit of pink id higher in multiple PG's. Get in bed, dont move and ask DH to wait on you hand on foot.  

Seriously, just take it easy and put your feet up hun. I am sure it will pass

xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear Blooming, I bled big time in early pregnancy and so did everyone else on the IM bumps and babies thread!!!! I was told to rest but also my clinic increased my progesterone (I was on progesterone pessaries..cyclogest, and oestrogen patches) What treatment are you on?? This wait til the first scan is hard. Its the second 2ww that no-one tells you about and its even tougher than the first one! love from Breexx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello there

haven't been on here for a while,

well i'm due to test on about the 20th Jan

this is really our last chance on clomid as we have been refered for IVF in March (v scared)

so here i am again, not feeling that chipper today,

 to you all and   for lots of bnp's

fo


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck FO, heres hoping you dont need the IVF.

Is there ant news on Blooming?   she is okay x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers sam

congrates on the xmas pg, 

fo


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, I know I'm really early to be joining this board, but I wanted to say hi.  I'm just starting my second ICSI cycle.  I started the nasal spray on Friday (still waiting for AF) and am booked in for a scan at the Lister this Friday.  Good luck to everyone who is on the dreaded tww.  I remember last time that was the worst part, nothing to do, no injections or sniffing and everything totally out of my control!

Emma


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi to Fire Opal and Emma   love from Bree xx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies, been a few days.
hi sammy, thanks for your concern, hope you're doing well.

well, as my last post said, i started to bleed, and over the weekend, i really bled a whole lot like af, especially yesterday.
just got back from the doctor and had another test done. it's still bfp     
i'm now having gestone injections from today and they want me back on wednesday for another test.
the bleeding is a lot less today and i am happy about that.
my babies are doing great i believe, so i'm not going to panic.

thank you all, this thread has really been inspiring and uplifting.
bless you all,

blooming marvelous


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Blooming = you must have had a very worrying experience sweety. So pleased for you that all is OK xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Blooming, when is your first scan Its really scary when you bleed I know but hopefully your doctor will have explained it doesnt mean you are miscarrying. Well done for staying positive (have to say I didnt when I bled, I had a melt down!!). Has your doctor done a blood HCG test on you? If so what were your levels? love from Bree x


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies,
bree how are u doing?
was at the doctors yesterday, my first scan is on the 26th. they are not really worried about the bleeding, neither am i, it happens they say.
they want me back tomorrow though for another blood test so they can check the levels again. i don't know what the levels were on monday, didn't think to ask.
i'm still bleeding and so i am on strict bed rest. i only get up to eat or shower or use the loo.
despite everything, i am happier than i have been in a really long time, and i hope that all my         encourages everyone to hold on to hope.
bless you.

blooming marvelously


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

well i'm on 6dpo and feel so tried, 
very bloated tummy and having needle like pains and faint af pains  
been feeling a bit sick the last few days and sleeping dueing the day, not like me,

 for this month,
soz for no personals as not read any pages.

fo


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Blooming, glad you are feeling calm. The HCG levels are supposed to double roughly every 72 hours. That is a sign of an ongoing pregancy.

Fire Opal, sorry the treatment is taking its toll   Still it might all be worth it this time you never know  .

I am day 11 of my 2ww. Its this last bit I find the hardest. Am getting increasingly grumpy with DH and last night I hardly slept. I am supposed to be on progesterone pessaries every 8 hours as this is a DE cycle so my body isnt producing its own hormones. Yesterday I forgot one of the pessaries and eventually took it 5 hours late! So I feel like I've blown it now!

love from Bree xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers bree


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Bree I am sure everything will be fine even if you took one late xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Lentil, I am just having my first big wobble. The image of the urine test in my cupboard upstairs is looming in my mind and the urge to test is almost irresistable. As soon as I start with this I also get panic attacks as I visualise looking down at a negative test Aaaargh.   . I am running out of things to do to take my mind off it. love from Bree x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

looks like i will be joining u all again 3rd time lucky   go for my final IUI basting tomorrow at 9.30am


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Donna-Marie, Good Luck to you for this cycle of IUI.


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hang on there Bree... Last time I was so much tempted to test early, so hard to keep away from it.  But finally I got scared about all the stress the result can create for me, and I waited till the OTD


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all,
Hope you don't mind me joining you - I had IVF using DE last Friday at IM in Barcelona.  I had a 4 day transfer as we did PGD, currently have 2 embies on board.  This is my first IVF so I'm not being too hopeful or too downbeat - we'll see what happens!
Bree, I'm sure missing one progesterone pessary is absolutely fine!  

My test date is 21st Jan - not quite a 2ww as it was a 4 day transfer, but it's still going very slowwwly!  

Love to everyone,
Cybele x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Cybele - welcome to the thread and congrats on being PUPO!! I am also testing on 21st that is if I dont cave in and test today! Its our wedding anniversary and it would be such a great gift! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lentil how many dpo are you hun? A test may work!

Cybele Hun hi and welcome to the thread, im no longer on 2ww only on CD8 now but was on it a week ago but sadly the  come and Af arrived! But back on the clomid so   hope everything works out ok for you!  

is the jan/feb 2ww up and running yet?xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

OTD is 28th Jan my SIL birthday    feeling really   this time round but i say that but sooner or later neg thoughts will creeping in


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Donna hun keep positive ok, it will happen!          Just for you! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lizzy when are you starting jan/feb 2ww! X


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi DK - Welllll,, I ov'ed from 31st Dec - 7th Jan as far as I can tell.....so its kind of take your pic....


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Good luck to all the ladies here!!!!


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies 

HR, I have managed to get through another day without testing ....phew.

donna-marie, hope the IUI went smoothly. At least you are starting off nice and positive. If you get a bit wobbly later its only normal isnt it. 

Hi Cybele, Its great to have another IM girl on board! I normally post on IM bumps and babies. IM have done alright by me as I already have my lovely little boy and I am now trying for a brother or sister for him. Which Dr did you see?

love from Bree x


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all and thanks for welcoming me to the board  

Bree, well done for keeping away from the pee stick for another day!  I usually post on the IM cycle buddies, hoping to move on to bumps and babies at some point .  I was seeing Dr Guix but when I went last week, she has gone on maternity leave (hopefully a good sign!) so I saw Dr Redondo , and Dr Fernandez did the transfer.. both of them were so nice.  There were a large number of people in a very small room for the transfer though, all looking very eager... mind you I found it more funny than offputting!

Hi to Lentil, DK, Dona-Marie, thinkpositive and everyone else on the 2ww
Cybele xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Cybele, I usually see Dr Redondo, shes lovely. I took her a photo of my little boy and she was really thrilled as he does look quite like me!! She said people dont realise how much effort they put into getting everyone the right donor and it was lovely to see the results. I didnt know the Dr who did the transfer and she was quite rough and I had a bit of pink blood afterwards    
I have been to Barcelona about 6 times now including my initial appointment and usually go on my own as they just use DH frozen swimmers so his presence is not required. I usually stay round the corner from the hospital at Husa Bonanova Park. Are you on the refunding programme?
love from Bree xx


----------



## Cybele (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Bree, that's lovely to hear about the donor, I hadn't realised that they took so much care!  Sorry to hear about the doc doing the transfer - there are pics of them all on the website so you might recognise her.  I am on the refund programme, we are also having to do PGD for each cycle, so the costs are certainly mounting up!  DH also goes over to Barca but 4 days before me, to give his sample as they prefer fresh for PGD- then he comes home and I go out.  So we're both there at some point, just not at the same time  .

I've stayed at the Torre Catalunya both times, it's near the Sants main train station/metro so easy to get around, and it's got 22 floors so there are some fantastic views - I ask for a quiet room on a high floor.  It was lovely lying in bed after the transfer last week, wth the curtains open looking out over the whole city from the 21st Floor!

Love, Cybele xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172068.0

I'll be starting a new list as I've not been around so if you could just add your test days and what treatment you are having when you post on the new thread and I'll add you to the list


----------

